# Fantasy Premier League 2018-19



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2018)

Fantasy Premier League, Official Fantasy Football Game of the Premier League

u75 classic league code: *59481-13112*
H2H - *118162-25351*

*Deadline: 19:00, Fri 10 Aug*

Commence tinkering!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2018)

Salah remains classed as a midfielder, but is the highest valued player at a whopping £13m. Kane follows close behind at £12.5m.

Mildly interestingly, Aubameyang and Sterling cost £11m, same price as Aguero and Lukaku.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fantasy Premier League, Official Fantasy Football Game of the Premier League
> 
> Will post up league details once they're renewed by whoever owns them.
> 
> ...


Done - code is:

*59481-13112*


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Done - code is:
> 
> *59481-13112*


Much obliged


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2018)

Can the H2H be renewed, or do we have to set up a new one each time?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Can the H2H be renewed, or do we have to set up a new one each time?


I can't recall off top of head. Usually winners responsibility though. Pretty sure that would mean a new league each year. I ain't got time to check right now though - you were lucky to catch me tonight as it was.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> I can't recall off top of head. Usually winners responsibility though. Pretty sure that would mean a new league each year. I ain't got time to check right now though - you were lucky to catch me tonight as it was.


No doubt the only luck I'll get this season 

No worries, will look into it. It's not like there's a rush


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2018)

Big news for the new season: the Draft allows trading!  

elbows, shall we try this again? I think trading might keep people engaged a bit more than last time, and if not, the draft itself is quite fun. So long as everyone turns up...


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Big news for the new season: the Draft allows trading!
> 
> elbows, shall we try this again? I think trading might keep people engaged a bit more than last time, and if not, the draft itself is quite fun. So long as everyone turns up...



I'm curently melting and am behind on all things related to new fantasy season. I will get back to you on this.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2018)

elbows said:


> I'm curently melting and am behind on all things related to new fantasy season. I will get back to you on this.


Nae bother, plenty of time between now and start of the season, I'm just getting overexcited


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 5, 2018)

PSV Catford will start pre-season training some time soon...


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 5, 2018)

Early this year.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2018)

purves grundy said:


> Early this year.


I was wondering about that, although the start of the season is only a month away.

Usually it starts on the weekend around my birthday, but this year it's the weekend before. You'd think it'd be the other way round given how many players will still be in the World Cup.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2018)

I think they just decided to put a lot more effort into the fantasy site a season or two ago. But one seasons break they had work to do reskinning the site, and before last season they spent time changing the price rise/fall system a bit behind the scenes, and creating the new free hit card, and the draft game. Probably there was less for them to do this time so they are ready early.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Salah remains classed as a midfielder, but is the highest valued player at a whopping £13m.



I was more than a little surprised he remains a midfielder.

Zaha is classed as a forward now I see.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 6, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> I can't recall off top of head. Usually winners responsibility though. Pretty sure that would mean a new league each year. I ain't got time to check right now though - you were lucky to catch me tonight as it was.


Yeah, no auto-renew for H2H.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2018)

Lazy Llama would you be able to unpin last seasons thread and pin this one? I keep going to the wrong one lol. Cheers!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 6, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


>



Aside from the DMs, not a bad team actually!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 6, 2018)

This thread is a continuation of the thread "Fantasy Football League 2017-18" originally posted by Lazy Llama.

Please remember to watch this thread if you were watching the previous one.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 6, 2018)

Lazy Llama your link's broken in the old thread


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 6, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Lazy Llama your link's broken in the old thread


Yeah, I was just fixing that


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 6, 2018)

Lazy Llama said:


> This thread is a continuation of the thread "Fantasy Football League 2017-18" originally posted by Lazy Llama.
> 
> Please remember to watch this thread if you were watching the previous one.


*doffs cap*

Much obliged


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 6, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> *doffs cap*
> 
> Much obliged


I wrote an add-on for XenForo ages ago which does the "rotation" at the click of a button


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 6, 2018)

H2H - *118162-25351*


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 6, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> H2H - *118162-25351*




Added to op


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2018)

Deadline has been changed to 7pm on Fri 10th, because of course it has.

Fucking TV bollix 

Lazy Llama - I can't edit the OP any more - do you think you could edit it to reflect the new transfer deadline (19:00, Fri 10 Aug). Cheers


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 14, 2018)

I just realised I made the h2h unlimited - what's the limit normally? I can still change it...


----------



## elbows (Jul 15, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I just realised I made the h2h unlimited - what's the limit normally? I can still change it...



Pretty sure it was a 20 team limit last season.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 15, 2018)

elbows said:


> Pretty sure it was a 20 team limit last season.


cheers, done.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2018)

It was auto-20


----------



## elbows (Jul 15, 2018)

Cool. I can confirm it was 20 by the way because I remember it was setup like the real league, so everyone plays everyone else twice. 

What does auto do? Oh, I assume it makes up the numbers with bots if we fall short of having 20 actual players in the H2H?


----------



## elbows (Jul 15, 2018)

Ah I just checked my historical records and we had 20 people last season, but the season before there was a team called 'AVERAGE' which made up the numbers to 20 (and prevented there being an odd number of players).


----------



## elbows (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm pretty darn clueless about all the real world transfers so far in this window, and the new teams in the league. But I already suspect rotation doom sausages may be waved a lot this coming season, including in week 1.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2018)

elbows said:


> Ah I just checked my historical records and we had 20 people last season, but the season before there was a team called 'AVERAGE' which made up the numbers to 20 (and prevented there being an odd number of players).


Beat me twice


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm in for another season of suffering


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2018)

10th season for me , last year was woeful from the relative heights of the top 413000.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 15, 2018)

There's no option for auto I can see, so I assume it just fills in the 20 with average if needed?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 15, 2018)

10 spots left btw, slow people...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 15, 2018)

I think if you've got an uneven number of competitors it puts an AVERAGE in, but not sure it would put in more than one if you're further beyond 20.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2018)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 141294 10th season for me , last year was woeful from the relative heights of the top 413000.


Sad degeneration. Move to malta on cards.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Sad degeneration. Move to malta on cards.


I am basically Francis Jeffers


----------



## sealion (Jul 15, 2018)

Will those managers back from fantasy world cup duty suffer burn out by December?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 17, 2018)

**bump**


----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2018)

I've just caught up on all the transfer news so far and am now even more certain my start to the season will be a mess.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 17, 2018)

Liverpool/spurs/etc welsh scottish players is the order of the day


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2018)

Okay,  I'm in.

I'll be awful, but wtf


----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2018)

belboid said:


> Okay,  I'm in.
> 
> I'll be awful, but wtf



I knew almost nothing about football the first season I played, but it was still possible to do ok by paying attention to form of players as the season progressed. Although thinking about it I did have help from someone that had a clue when selecting my team at the start of that season.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## donkyboy (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm not very good at FF and usually finish around 18th position in our office game. can any FF experts tell me what they think of this team I've selected?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 21, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> I'm not very good at FF and usually finish around 18th position in our office game. can any FF experts tell me what they think of this team I've selected?


Not an FPL expert, but a few things to take into account is game time - your players can't score you points if they don't get games.

You've got a decent team there, but some of those players have been rotated a lot in the past: Trippier, Christensen and Aguero.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 21, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> I'm not very good at FF and usually finish around 18th position in our office game. can any FF experts tell me what they think of this team I've selected?


Well risky to leave out Salah after last season. Like your front line - Aguero should be good for a few weeks at least, new arrivals permitting. Doubt Trippier will figure until GW3 or so.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 21, 2018)

purves grundy said:


> Well risky to leave out Salah after last season. Like your front line - Aguero should be good for a few weeks at least, new arrivals permitting. Doubt Trippier will figure until GW3 or so.



yes. i was trying to get salah in, but damn expensive. want to get three liverpool players in my team


----------



## elbows (Jul 21, 2018)

I think I will avoid Chelsea players till I see what the new manager has in mind, thats my only thought on your lineup at this stage that others havent already said.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 23, 2018)

Richarlison having a medical at Everton ahead of a £50m move  

He was a useful budget option last season; at £6.5m this season, will he prove as valuable at Everton?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> yes. i was trying to get salah in, but damn expensive. want to get three liverpool players in my team


I've shoehorned Salah, Firmino and Keita into my initial attempt


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 23, 2018)

I've lost both Salah and Firmino across various shuffles, so that now I have no Liverpool attacking players. Not sure that's going to prove a wise decision


----------



## sealion (Jul 23, 2018)

I will take a gamble and leave Salah alone. The 50m budget doesn't seem to go as far this time once you get spending.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I've lost both Salah and Firmino across various shuffles, so that now I have no Liverpool attacking players. Not sure that's going to prove a wise decision


Has to be wise after such Salah's incredible 2017-18. Best go with someone who performed worse


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 24, 2018)

purves grundy said:


> Has to be wise after such Salah's incredible 2017-18. Best go with someone who performed worse


The idiot used up all his talent in one season  Classic rookie mistake


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2018)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 141294 10th season for me , last year was woeful from the relative heights of the top 413000.


marty21 Where do you find your history like that?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 24, 2018)

S☼I said:


> marty21 Where do you find your history like that?


My Team->Gameweek History on top right


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 24, 2018)

Is it possible to do that with leagues too? Couldn't find an option, but would be nice to look back on how leagues have ended up in previous years.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 24, 2018)

Last season was my worst position but only my 5th worst score.
I guess a lot more people are playing.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2018)

I KNOW I've been playing longer than that; must have changed accounts at some point.


----------



## elbows (Jul 24, 2018)

Lazy Llama said:


> Last season was my worst position but only my 5th worst score.
> I guess a lot more people are playing.



Also I suspect because it was probably quite a high scoring season for lots of other people too. eg because of how many points the likes of Salah got in total (and how much people captained him), and the free hit chip.


----------



## elbows (Jul 24, 2018)

Lazy Llama said:


> Last season was my worst position but only my 5th worst score.
> I guess a lot more people are playing.



Do you remember much about your 2007/8 season where you did brilliantly? eg was it one or a few players in particular, or your strategy or something else?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 24, 2018)

elbows said:


> Do you remember much about your 2007/8 season where you did brilliantly? eg was it one or a few players in particular, or your strategy or something else?


I think I picked up and stuck with a particularly high-scoring player early in the season. Can’t remember who it was now though. That season’s Salah.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 24, 2018)

Lazy Llama said:


> I think I picked up and stuck with a particularly high-scoring player early in the season. Can’t remember who it was now though. That season’s Salah.


Ronaldo maybe?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 24, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Ronaldo maybe?


Could have been, though that wouldn't have been that much of a surprise. 10 years ago now, I have trouble remembering what I was doing on Friday last week.  I have a vague inkling that it was a Liverpool player maybe Torres?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2018)

Torres got 24 that season, Ronaldo 31


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 24, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Torres got 24 that season, Ronaldo 31


Sure, could have been Ronaldo. 
I was younger then, more things were possible


----------



## sealion (Jul 24, 2018)

S☼I said:


> I've shoehorned Salah, Firmino and Keita into my initial attempt


I managed it tinkering about. Will Mane start ? Is Keita a goal scorer?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 25, 2018)

sealion said:


> I managed it tinkering about. Will Mane start ? Is Keita a goal scorer?


Yes to both


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 25, 2018)

S☼I said:


> I've shoehorned Salah, Firmino and Keita into my initial attempt



can I copy your team?


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm having a punt this time...at least until I slip below mid table.


----------



## elbows (Jul 27, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Big news for the new season: the Draft allows trading!
> 
> elbows, shall we try this again? I think trading might keep people engaged a bit more than last time, and if not, the draft itself is quite fun. So long as everyone turns up...



I've decided that I wont be participating in the draft this year, sorry, I cannot motivate myself to spend time doing it when there is so little interest in it from other people. I will change my stance if there are signs of more interest by others than there was last year.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 29, 2018)

So who are your secret picks? The ones you think will storm it and make a mockery of their price?

Mine are Jota and Schurrle. Both cheap midfielders playing out of position. 

Guess it's not so secret now. .


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2018)

Finally got my squad to a state where I can dive straight into panic-changing it at the very last minute.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 7, 2018)

AverageJoe said:


> So who are your secret picks? The ones you think will storm it and make a mockery of their price?
> 
> Mine are Jota and Schurrle. Both cheap midfielders playing out of position.
> 
> Guess it's not so secret now. .


Masuaku is a cheap midfielder playing out of position* 

*He's been playing in defence


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 7, 2018)

i must do something about the growing injury list....


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2018)

I play in another fantasy league where we put in £20 and pay out for the top 3 . Would there be any interest in a similar thing here?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2018)

marty21 said:


> I play in another fantasy league where we put in £20 and pay out for the top 3 . Would there be any interest in a similar thing here?


Can't justify the cash tbh marty21


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2018)

Keeping a close eye on Harry Maguire. Could end up with a regular Man Utd defender for 5.5 who's a goal threat.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 8, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Keeping a close eye on Harry Maguire. Could end up with a regular Man Utd defender for 5.5 who's a goal threat.


As soon as he goes there he'll be injured.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2018)

Need a Man Utd def though - Smalling and Valencia expensive and Phil "Gurn" Jones won't play much.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 8, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Need a Man Utd def though - Smalling and Valencia expensive and Phil "Gurn" Jones won't play much.


The only solid man u def right now is de gea - the rest of them are recovering from the world cup/on strike/being injured. I must have had every one  of them at some point then discarded.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> The only solid man u def right now is de gea - the rest of them are recovering from the world cup/on strike/being injured. I must have had every one  of them at some point then discarded.


Yeah, but I need a Man City def as well and they're too expensive or rotate all the time. So Ederson is my gk.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 8, 2018)

marty21 said:


> I play in another fantasy league where we put in £20 and pay out for the top 3 . Would there be any interest in a similar thing here?





S☼I said:


> Can't justify the cash tbh marty21


Yeah, it's a fun idea, but I play for glory, not riches.

On the Man Utd defender front, I am severely pissed off Valencia is injured. Will probably bring him in once he's back, but in the meantime it's a headache I could have done without.

As opposed to one I _could _do with...?


----------



## sealion (Aug 8, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Need a Man Utd def though - Smalling and Valencia expensive and Phil "Gurn" Jones won't play much.


Luke Shaw? He has played in most of there friendlies. I'm giving united players a miss whilst Jose is sulking, not much team spirit going on there it seems.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2018)

Wavering a little on Arnautovic. West Ham's start isn't easy whereas Tosun of Everton is the same price and their opening fixtures are much easier.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2018)

I appear to have £1.5m extra I don't really know what to do with...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I appear to have £1.5m extra I don't really know what to do with...


I'll have it


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2018)

S☼I said:


> I'll have it


Always happy to look at other people's teams - PM me if you want


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2018)

S☼I said:


> I'll have it


Heh, I bet you would.

It's a weird amount that means I feel like I can't make _serious_ improvements, but still feels a waste. I'm tempted by Shaqiri, but don't know if he'll get the game time once the season starts to justify £7.5m.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Heh, I bet you would.
> 
> It's a weird amount that means I feel like I can't make _serious_ improvements, but still feels a waste. I'm tempted by Shaqiri, but don't know if he'll get the game time once the season starts to justify £7.5m.


Shaquiri Shaquiri will get game time, I'm sure of it, and going by the preseason he's had coupled with the amount of goals we score he'll be a good bet. Besides, there's no strikers at 9m, are there? Hang on, Vardy is 9m. Pen taker, scores lots every season...knocking on a bit and his bezzer Mayrez has done one, but I'd be tempted to get JV over XS.


----------



## sealion (Aug 9, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I appear to have £1.5m extra I don't really know what to do with...


I have £4m hanging about, thought i'd hold back until i know if certain players are actually going to play. All kicks off agian tomorrow incase people didn't know.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2018)

sealion said:


> All kicks off agian tomorrow incase people didn't know.


I hate 12:30pm kick offs because it sets the deadline earlier than I would like, so this Friday game has _seriously_ fucked me off 

Got to set a whole team before a lot more info might be revealed.

Bring back 3pm kick offs for all games, I say


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Pen taker


Despite usually swearing by it, I don't think I've got many set piece takers at the moment. Might need to see what I can do about fixing that...


----------



## sealion (Aug 9, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Bring back 3pm kick offs for all games, I say


Amen


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Despite usually swearing by it, I don't think I've got many set piece takers at the moment. Might need to see what I can do about fixing that...


Lad from Palace is a good bet. Milivojevic. Rotation-proof, ten goals last season, Palace defence decent.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2018)

A lot of people seeming to think he's been priced a little too high to justify inclusion. Undecided, myself.


----------



## sealion (Aug 9, 2018)

A lot of his goals were penalties, not sure they will get so many now the video ref is being used.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2018)

sealion said:


> A lot of his goals were penalties, not sure they will get so many now the video ref is being used.


Might get more!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm still wondering about Arnautovic. Not such an attractive option now he's classed as a forward and West Ham's first few games aren't too nice. But not sure I can leave him out, especially with Salah and Sane in my mid.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2018)

Lots of people on the Arnie wagon, but not me.


----------



## sealion (Aug 9, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Might get more!


My theory is that Zaha can't dive and cheat his way through another season.


----------



## sealion (Aug 9, 2018)

S☼I said:


> I'm still wondering about Arnautovic. Not such an attractive option now he's classed as a forward and West Ham's first few games aren't too nice. But not sure I can leave him out, especially with Salah and Sane in my mid.


Same here, there home fixtures aren't to bad, so maybe one for rotation.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Lots of people on the Arnie wagon, but not me.


Yeah. I might pick him but bench him at first. Tosun looks good for a cheap option, scored some goals in a terrifically negative Allardyce team and his new manager has spoken very highly of him.


----------



## sealion (Aug 9, 2018)

Anyone on Chelsea players ? They have some favourable fixtures but trying to second guess the staring line up is pointless.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2018)

sealion said:


> Anyone on Chelsea players ? They have some favourable fixtures but trying to second guess the staring line up is pointless.


I see no outstanding prospects there. Alonso is going to have to defend more in a 4 rather than as a wing back, Hazard's too much, and the team are going to need time to adjust to Sarri's plans. Too many unknowns with Chelsea at least at the beginning of the season.


----------



## sealion (Aug 9, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Alonso is going to have to defend more in a 4 rather than as a wing back,


My thoughts too, I think Luiz may benefit from the formation change and i had included him, then the tinkering started again,,,


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2018)

sealion said:


> My thoughts too, I think Luiz may benefit from the formation change and i had included him, then the tinkering started again,,,


I managed three Man City and three Liverpool in my squad.


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2018)

sealion said:


> A lot of his goals were penalties, not sure they will get so many now the video ref is being used.



VAR is not being used in the prem league this season!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2018)

That said Lacazette might come in for Firmino after Arsenal's first two fixtures.


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2018)

I think I may have tinkered way too much with my team this week, oh well its a good thing that I find failure almost as funny as doing well.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 9, 2018)

Two questions: Are you all registered on the website with your real names? Most people on here I'm okay with knowing my real name but I assume anyone could join. Secondly, whats the H2H league all about?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2018)

souljacker said:


> Two questions: Are you all registered on the website with your real names? Most people on here I'm okay with knowing my real name but I assume anyone could join. Secondly, whats the H2H league all about?


1) I'm not but some are; it depends on how private you want to be. Better in an Urban League to see usernames though IMO so we know who to talk to/take the piss out of on here

2) The normal league is simply points-ranked. H2H is more like a "proper" football league where you are up against an individual team each week on a round robin basis with points for a win, draw, etc

souljacker


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 9, 2018)

souljacker said:


> Two questions: Are you all registered on the website with your real names? Most people on here I'm okay with knowing my real name but I assume anyone could join. Secondly, whats the H2H league all about?



in theory you are supposed to sign up with a real name, but it accepted just one letter as surname for me, and I'm not entirely convinced that some of the others on there are real names...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> in theory you are supposed to sign up with a real name, but it accepted just one letter as surname for me, and I'm not entirely convinced that some of the others on there are real names...


If they think Steely Catsbum is a real name I doubt they'll worry too much.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 9, 2018)

S☼I said:


> 1) I'm not but some are; it depends on how private you want to be. Better in an Urban League to see usernames though IMO so we know who to talk to/take the piss out of on here
> 
> 2) The normal league is simply points-ranked. H2H is more like a "proper" football league where you are up against an individual team each week on a round robin basis with points for a win, draw, etc
> 
> souljacker





Puddy_Tat said:


> in theory you are supposed to sign up with a real name, but it accepted just one letter as surname for me, and I'm not entirely convinced that some of the others on there are real names...



Ok, cheers. I've already signed up for a work league so I'll need to resign up and get a different team built. Not going to have time to do that today. :-(


----------



## souljacker (Aug 9, 2018)

S☼I said:


> 1) I'm not but some are; it depends on how private you want to be. Better in an Urban League to see usernames though IMO so we know who to talk to/take the piss out of on here
> 
> 2) The normal league is simply points-ranked. H2H is more like a "proper" football league where you are up against an individual team each week on a round robin basis with points for a win, draw, etc
> 
> souljacker





Puddy_Tat said:


> in theory you are supposed to sign up with a real name, but it accepted just one letter as surname for me, and I'm not entirely convinced that some of the others on there are real names...



Ok, cheers. I've already signed up for a work league so I'll need to re-sign up and get a different team built. Not going to have time to do that today. :-(


----------



## souljacker (Aug 9, 2018)

Oooh!! First dp in ages!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 9, 2018)

"Vituperative Vicunas" is my team name. Just in case anyone wondered/cared.
Vicuña - Wikipedia


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2018)

souljacker said:


> Two questions: Are you all registered on the website with your real names? Most people on here I'm okay with knowing my real name but I assume anyone could join. Secondly, whats the H2H league all about?


It is my real name - you're all going to stalk me now - I think I just saw Badgers at the Pret across the road


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2018)

souljacker



S☼I said:


> 2) The normal league is simply points-ranked. H2H is more like a "proper" football league where you are up against an individual team each week on a round robin basis with points for a win, draw, etc



And there are only 20 places in that league, and it tends to fill up a little while before the season starts, so too late to join the u75 H2H league for this season.


----------



## sealion (Aug 9, 2018)

S☼I said:


> I managed three Man City and three Liverpool in my squad.


I did twice but thought better of it. City's starting line up is probably harder to call so i'll wait for a few games. I've tried to go with players that will be certain starters.


----------



## sealion (Aug 9, 2018)

elbows said:


> VAR is not being used in the prem league this season!


Thats a shame.


----------



## sealion (Aug 9, 2018)

I signed up as Mill Wall my team is urban lions for when you want to take the piss


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2018)

sealion said:


> I did twice but thought better of it. City's starting line up is probably harder to call so i'll wait for a few games. I've tried to go with players that will be certain starters.



It's a good idea, although with some players only just back in training after the world cup, the list of available players in the first gameweek might be missing some big names compared to later on!


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2018)

sealion said:


> Thats a shame.



Yeah, I wasnt very happy with their conservative decision to wait another year. Especially as it seemed like more people started to accept VAR as the world cup went on.


----------



## sealion (Aug 9, 2018)

elbows said:


> Yeah, I wasnt very happy with their conservative decision to wait another year.


I reckon the tv companies and sponsors may have a say, there can be a lot of added time which eats into there time slots. That and it exposes the cheating that goes on, not good for there product being beamed around the world.


----------



## belboid (Aug 9, 2018)

More fiddling as I remember Son will be off at the Asian Games for a month.....should probably swap a bit of my defence as well, as all but one was at the World Cup till the final weekend. And that one's got a knock.


----------



## starfish (Aug 9, 2018)

I think im settled. Probably not though. Not sure. Its very annoying not having one more friday night to decide.


----------



## elbows (Aug 10, 2018)

I assume there are a bunch of press conferences today so I dont rule out a final day of fiddling.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 10, 2018)

elbows said:


> I assume there are a bunch of press conferences today so I dont rule out a final day of fiddling.



Last minute tinkering might be done given the deadline day players are now in, but I'm quite settled on my squad for the first two weeks I think.

It's at times like this I'm reminded of the Mike Tyson quote: "Everybody has a plan until they get punched in the mouth."

(Not the actual quote - the real one is just "until they get hit" - but I prefer the oft-quoted wrong one.)


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2018)

Unless he gets injured or something Arnautovic is going to score bucket loads this season.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi all. Is everyone in PVA's league? 

If you haven’t joined my @OfficialFPL league...make sure you do;

769483-171842

Prizes to be one

#TheLeagueOfDoingBits


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 10, 2018)

big eejit said:


> Hi all. Is everyone in PVA's league?
> 
> If you haven’t joined my @OfficialFPL league...make sure you do;
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder - meant to join this myself.

Prizes are better than the official ones


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 10, 2018)

Well, we're off. No changing things now.

*Looks at Mendy and Arnautovic on the bench*


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 10, 2018)

Just a reminder: I hate this game.


----------



## belboid (Aug 10, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Well, we're off. No changing things now.
> 
> *Looks at Mendy and Arnautovic on the bench*


Smiles about decision to leave Maguire in the squad. 

+2 mins: Regrets decision to leave Maguire in the squad.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 10, 2018)

First mistake: Smalling doesn't start


----------



## elbows (Aug 10, 2018)

I cant make a known mistake today because I have no players in this game.

At the start of every season I always forget that I have to wait a lot longer than usual to see what everyone elses team is. I dont suppose anyone knows a way round this, ie the fact I cannot click on other teams until the leagues update?

eg some kind of search facility, eg on a 3rd party website?

I know I can see other teams if I know what their ID is, but I dont know how to find anyone elses ID. If anyone wants to see my team, I think this link will work:

Fantasy Premier League, Official Fantasy Football Game of the Premier League

Please feel free to share your own teams link (the url when you are on the points tab)


----------



## elbows (Aug 10, 2018)

Not sure how Lukaku missed that but I'm glad he did.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 10, 2018)

Everyone who put Shaw in their team  Bastards


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 10, 2018)

elbows said:


> I cant make a known mistake today because I have no players in this game.
> 
> At the start of every season I always forget that I have to wait a lot longer than usual to see what everyone elses team is. I dont suppose anyone knows a way round this, ie the fact I cannot click on other teams until the leagues update?
> 
> ...


This annoyed me, too. I want to see the opposition, FFS 

My team, if you care: Fantasy Premier League, Official Fantasy Football Game of the Premier League


----------



## sealion (Aug 10, 2018)

No clean sheet for united


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 10, 2018)

sealion said:


> No clean sheet for united


Exactly what I was hoping for. Torn between liking Vardy and being glad it was him, and wishing it was someone nobody owned, like Silva.

FPL has really changed how I watch football. It goes roughly like this now:

If my players are playing, I want them to score max points, obvs.
If my players aren't playing, I want no clean sheets, but for the least owned players to score
If none of my players are playing and it's two teams that are not really well represented in FPL, then I want the underdog to win, usually.

For that one season boro were in the Prem and I was playing FPL, I've even hoped other teams score against us when I owned their players (while we win still, of course). Feels dirty


----------



## sealion (Aug 10, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I've even hoped other teams score against us when I owned their players (while we win still, of course). Feels dirty


I get with certain clubs i dislike, last season i was shouting for a West ham player i had in my team to score, it felt so wrong


----------



## elbows (Aug 10, 2018)

I wish my fantasy memory wasnt that good, because I can vividly recall a buch of players that I had in my team when I first picked it (or subsequently) but took them out when making many, many changes in the weeks before the deadline.

The following are the ones I can recall off the top of my head, and that will annoy me if they score good points this week. So one already! (Pogba)

Pogba, Zaha, Arnautovic, Mkhitaryan, Son, Ederson, Mahrez, Lukaku.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 10, 2018)

elbows said:


> Pogba, Zaha, Arnautovic, Mkhitaryan, Son, Ederson, Mahrez, Lukaku.


Well, personally I think you did right to remove.

Pogba is good, but Man U were shite in pre-season. Perfectly sensible decision.

Zaha, hmm. Might haunt you. Arnie, too. Both good choices.

Mkhi, nope. Done fuck all in England. New manager might not even like him. Absolutely no reason to choose him (not to say he won't/can't do well).

Son - will play tomorrow then disappears to the Asian games for a month.

Ederson - I have him. Expensive, and not the best keeper, but in one of the best teams, so maybe a mistake. 

Mahrez - City rotation. No.

Lukaku - One goal a game max, no.


----------



## elbows (Aug 10, 2018)

sealion said:


> I get with certain clubs i dislike, last season i was shouting for a West ham player i had in my team to score, it felt so wrong



I wasnt much into football before I started playing fantasy, although I did get into Leicester due to them being pretty local to me, people supporting them at work, and me loving a good underdog story and funny managers. Growing up the football fans in my family were Southampton supporters so I tend to like to see them do well too.

Backing players from teams I dislike in real life has been an issue for me quite a lot, it bothers me and I often get them in and then get rid as soon as I can. Since I've been playing fantasy some of them have been relegated, leaving Man U and Chelsea and maybe a few others that I dont remember right now because I am very tired. I have at least managed to start this season with no players from those teams in my squad.


----------



## elbows (Aug 10, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Ederson - I have him. Expensive, and not the best keeper, but in one of the best teams, so maybe a mistake.



Cheers for your thoughts on this. As for Ederson, the number of transfers I tend to make means I have plenty of opportunities to correct any mistakes


----------



## elbows (Aug 10, 2018)

Just realised I completely forgot to deliberately choose a vice captain this week, oh well hopefully wont be necessary anyway as it seem to be my goalie lol.


----------



## elbows (Aug 11, 2018)

Butchers has Luke Shaw, so he's off to a flying start!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 11, 2018)

elbows said:


> Butchers has Luke Shaw, so he's off to a flying start!


At the risk of setting off a klaxon...
_it's a marathon not a sprint_


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 11, 2018)

S☼I said:


> _it's a marathon not a sprint_


Really having to remind myself of that, pretty much every 10 minutes...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 11, 2018)

The current overall points leader _triple captained shaw._ On the first day of the season.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 11, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> The current overall points leader _triple captained shaw._ On the first day of the season.


I bet every player last night had _someone_ triple captaining them though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm happy to have got a goal on the board already with Vertonghen. Just need Spurs to not concede again though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 11, 2018)

Me to Mrs SI last night as she compiled her team: "Kante will get you steady points as he plays every week but he might not be ready after the world cup and he never scores"
Kante: "Hold my beer"


----------



## sealion (Aug 11, 2018)

Is there a head to head league going?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 11, 2018)

Day 1 and I'm already regretting my choices - pedro was in my team for most of pre-season and I took him out in the last few days. Switched Vert to Davies and back about 10 times. Rejigged my team to upgrade Schlupp to PVA (though at least PVA delivered). Wan Bissaka sitting on my bench with 9 points and it looks likely my entire 11 will start.

Welcome back FPL


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 11, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Me to Mrs SI last night as she compiled her team: "Kante will get you steady points as he plays every week but he might not be ready after the world cup and he never scores"
> Kante: "Hold my beer"


Innit 

I've been saying to everyone who had him that he was cheap for a reason, he'll get you barely any points...

Apparently he's scored one goal a season for the last four, so maybe now's a good time to ship him out while his price is high...?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 11, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Day 1 and I'm already regretting my choices - pedro was in my team for most of pre-season and I took him out in the last few days. Switched Vert to Davies and back about 10 times. Rejigged my team to upgrade Schlupp to PVA (though at least PVA delivered). Wan Bissaka sitting on my bench with 9 points and it looks likely my entire 11 will start.
> 
> Welcome back FPL


I am somehow left relieved I picked the wrong Utd defender, as now Wan Bissaka is gonna come off my bench to replace Smalling.

Got away with one there!


----------



## starfish (Aug 11, 2018)

2 non starters today which wont help.


----------



## elbows (Aug 11, 2018)

Its going rather well for me so far, my only regret being that I hadnt heard of the bargain Wan-Bissaka.


----------



## belboid (Aug 11, 2018)

elbows said:


> the bargain Wan-Bissaka.


Quite a popular pick, 14%. Unlike Pereyra on a mere 0.5%


----------



## big eejit (Aug 11, 2018)

elbows said:


> Its going rather well for me so far, my only regret being that I hadnt heard of the bargain Wan-Bissaka.



On my bench. Hoping someone doesn't start tomorrow.


----------



## sealion (Aug 11, 2018)

sealion said:


> Is there a head to head league going?


Just noticed the edit in the op with the pin number. I guess it's to late now to join the h2h??


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 11, 2018)

elbows said:


> Its going rather well for me so far, my only regret being that I hadnt heard of the bargain Wan-Bissaka.


I heard of him but decided Tomkins was more of a goal threat over the season and is nailed-on to start every week.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 11, 2018)

S☼I said:


> I heard of him but decided Tomkins was more of a goal threat over the season and is nailed-on to start every week.



I started Tompkins. Palace defence = good value.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 11, 2018)

sealion said:


> Just noticed the edit in the op with the pin number. I guess it's to late now to join the h2h??


It is, I'm afraid. There's only 20 places and it filled up a while ago.


----------



## sealion (Aug 11, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> It is, I'm afraid. There's only 20 places and it filled up a while ago.


Less than half the fun now  I suppose i'll just concentrate on the league,,,,


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 12, 2018)

24 points on my bench


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 12, 2018)

S☼I said:


> _it's a marathon not a sprint_





Lord Camomile said:


> Really having to remind myself of that, pretty much every 10 minutes...


Every 5 minutes now. Just 7 [S-E-V-E-N] points while others have 40+   

Bloody Richarlison! He was supposed to be a flash-in-the-pan bandwagon that would fail to deliver


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 12, 2018)

On 39 with three still to play, including De Bruyne


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 12, 2018)

Neither Sturridge or Shaqiri in the starting line up. That's backfired


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 12, 2018)

Oof


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 12, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oof


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 12, 2018)

Both those benches have more than my starting IX


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 12, 2018)

Decision to leave Arnautovic out of my starting lineup for a Bournemouth defender JUSTIFIED
Remains to be seen whether leaving Mendy out of my starting lineup is also a good idea


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 12, 2018)

Features I would like to see in FPL: the ability to search your league for which managers have which players. Need to know who, if anyone, that Sterling goal has helped out


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 12, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Remains to be seen whether leaving Mendy out of my starting lineup is also a good idea


Two assists and what's looking like a clean sheet for Mendy


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 12, 2018)

This game has made my score look a little more respectable, but really could have done with captain Aguero doing something to help counter all those Salah and Mane points everyone else had.

Ah well, first weekend, plenty of points to play for.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 13, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Features I would like to see in FPL: the ability to search your league for which managers have which players. Need to know who, if anyone, that Sterling goal has helped out


I was thinking of writing some scripts for shit like this. Might give it a go when I get some spare time. Keep the ideas coming...


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 13, 2018)

Also, been keeping an eye on a certain transfer trigger happy urbanite as the sheer number amuses me. It begins...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2018)

elbows said:


> Butchers has Luke Shaw, so he's off to a flying start!


Decent start in the end. Would have been better if the southampton player had stayed on for 5 more minutes.  Not that happy/unhappy.


----------



## elbows (Aug 13, 2018)

Transfer early and often, thats my motto 

Normally I start a little slower with my transfers, but often end up using my first wildcard very early. Last season taught me that I need to save that wildcard for nearer Christmas, so that I dont end up using the 2nd wildcard too soon after Christmas, since its probably needed much later when cancellations and double-gameweeks come along. So we have the spectacle of me spending 16 points on transfers for gameweek 2


----------



## elbows (Aug 13, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Decent start in the end. Would have been better if the southampton player had stayed on for 5 more minutes.  Not that happy/unhappy.



Was he tired, recovering from injury or did he get a fresh injury? I had a friend round and wasnt able to pay any attention to that game. He was in my squad some weeks ago but I got paranoid that he wouldnt play at all in gw1.

Well done for a great start! One of those somewhat annoying weeks where I was rather pleased with my total until I saw what sort of giddy totals quite a bunch of people had managed!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2018)

elbows said:


> Was he tired, recovering from injury or did he get a fresh injury? I had a friend round and wasnt able to pay any attention to that game. He was in my squad some weeks ago but I got paranoid that he wouldnt play at all in gw1.
> 
> Well done for a great start! One of those somewhat annoying weeks where I was rather pleased with my total until I saw what sort of giddy totals quite a bunch of people had managed!


Not quite 100% match fit.

This year i've tried to plan ahead in 5 week chunks rather than just 2 games at most - that's why i'm not that bothered by the few non-performances this round.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2018)

elbows said:


> Transfer early and often, thats my motto
> 
> ...So we have the spectacle of me spending 16 points on transfers for gameweek 2


You're certainly playing your own game!


----------



## big eejit (Aug 13, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Decent start in the end. Would have been better if the southampton player had stayed on for 5 more minutes.  Not that happy/unhappy.



Bold move with no Salah and Mané as captain. Working out so far.


----------



## belboid (Aug 13, 2018)

belboid said:


> More fiddling as I remember Son will be off at the Asian Games for a month.....should probably swap a bit of my defence as well, as all but one was at the World Cup till the final weekend. And that one's got a knock.


Well, swapping Son for Gudmundsson worked out okay. Wish I hadn't swapped Bernardo Silva for bloody de Bruyne (who I made captain) though.  Hey ho.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2018)

The defence and midfield of a guy in my work league. And this is _after_ auto-subs; he originally had Trippier in his back line too...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2018)

big eejit said:


> Bold move with no Salah and Mané as captain. Working out so far.


Must admit i was slightly worried when salah scored. Could have gone very wrong.


----------



## elbows (Aug 13, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> You're certainly playing your own game!



It usually works out ok, good enough to finish in a respectable place in leagues, but not to challenge for the very top place in leagues. 

Its not like I spend that many points every week, and I am hoping to be able to have many weeks where I dont spend points on transfers this season. But part of my strategy always involves trying to have a nice high team value which I can exploit in the 2nd half of the season, so I cannot afford to be transfer shy at this stage.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 13, 2018)

elbows said:


> It usually works out ok, good enough to finish in a respectable place in leagues, but not to challenge for the very top place in leagues.
> 
> Its not like I spend that many points every week, and I am hoping to be able to have many weeks where I dont spend points on transfers this season. But part of my strategy always involves trying to have a nice high team value which I can exploit in the 2nd half of the season, so I cannot afford to be transfer shy at this stage.


I get why you do what you do, and - surprisingly - it works. But you had a great week this week! 5 transfers seems nuts to me...especially when there's a week's worth of potential injury news to come


----------



## elbows (Aug 13, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I get why you do what you do, and - surprisingly - it works. But you had a great week this week! 5 transfers seems nuts to me...especially when there's a week's worth of potential injury news to come



If there are several injuries to my squad in the coming week then thats when I start to consider blowing my wildcard instead


----------



## big eejit (Aug 13, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Must admit i was slightly worried when salah scored. Could have gone very wrong.



Yeah no Salah would be just too stressful for me. But I might try and get Mané too, esp if Eriksen doesn't start to pick up a few points soon.


----------



## elbows (Aug 13, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Bloody Richarlison! He was supposed to be a flash-in-the-pan bandwagon that would fail to deliver



According to who? As soon as he was reunited with Silva as manager I decided he was more than worthy of a punt.


----------



## elbows (Aug 13, 2018)

big eejit said:


> Yeah no Salah would be just too stressful for me. But I might try and get Mané too, esp if Eriksen doesn't start to pick up a few points soon.



I only had Salah but I've bloody loved Mané since his Southampton days so I dont mind admitting that its largely his fault I spent 16 points and now have them both  He does tend to get injured a bit though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2018)

elbows said:


> According to who? As soon as he was reunited with Silva as manager I decided he was more than worthy of a punt.


People! According to people!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2018)

i can feel a relegation struggle coming on...


----------



## big eejit (Aug 15, 2018)

big eejit said:


> Hi all. Is everyone in PVA's league?
> 
> If you haven’t joined my @OfficialFPL league...make sure you do;
> 
> ...



I see this is the top performing league in fpl.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 15, 2018)

big eejit said:


> I see this is the top performing league in fpl.


Top performing league is worked out by averaging the scores of the top 5 people in that league. Means we've got no chance of winning this 

PVA seems like a good fella, though. Had a look through his Twitter. Very active replying to people, and just seems full of positivity and doesn't take anything seriously


----------



## big eejit (Aug 15, 2018)

De Bruyne crocked apparently. Could be out for weeks.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2018)

big eejit said:


> De Bruyne crocked apparently. Could be out for weeks.


City's Kevin De Bruyne suffers serious knee injury


----------



## elbows (Aug 17, 2018)

The timescale on that is now public, he is out for 3 months!


----------



## starfish (Aug 17, 2018)

First transfer of the season kinda foisted upon me. DB out Alli in.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 17, 2018)

starfish said:


> First transfer of the season kinda foisted upon me. DB out Alli in.



Could be a good move. Allí looks sharp. 

In other news, Aguero may not start... 

Pep Guardiola considers dropping Sergio Agüero for Huddersfield match

Pep Guardiola considers dropping Sergio Agüero for Huddersfield match


----------



## starfish (Aug 17, 2018)

Also gives me a million in the bank & i might even make him Captain.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 18, 2018)

big eejit said:


> Could be a good move. Allí looks sharp.
> 
> In other news, Aguero may not start...
> 
> ...


Oh, just fuck off Pep, I really don't need this


----------



## elbows (Aug 18, 2018)

big eejit said:


> In other news, Aguero may not start...
> 
> Pep Guardiola considers dropping Sergio Agüero for Huddersfield match



Even if he ends up playing and scores a hat trick, just the threat of this kind of thing happening kinda spoils my fun. When combined with how reliant my team after 5 transfers has become on too few real life teams/games, I have now made some additional changes and played my windcard. So much for saving it for later this year lol.


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2018)

If you read other team news or the Man city forums you'd have him as captain tomoroow. I wouldn't be selling a player on the strength of a journalist in one paper.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 18, 2018)

Seems daft not to keep Salah as captain but Liverpool are playing a bogey team in Palace (away) whose defence is very good. Some attractive picks elsewhere for the role - Richarlison (Southampton at home) or Arnautovic (Bournemouth, home) but last season I uncaptained Salah the day he scored four goals.


----------



## tommers (Aug 18, 2018)

I've captained Arnie. 

We'll get beat 2 nil and Salah will get a hattrick.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 18, 2018)

I've not left Arnie on the bench this week. And Mendy. Bloody Mendy.


----------



## elbows (Aug 18, 2018)

sealion said:


> If you read other team news or the Man city forums you'd have him as captain tomoroow. I wouldn't be selling a player on the strength of a journalist in one paper.



Indeed. I have other reasons too though, such as getting bored if I have too many players that too many other people have, and being greedy with how much money I want to put into my midfield.

I think there is a great chance my plan will backfire in a big way but thats part of the fun for me


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2018)

elbows said:


> I have other reasons too though, such as getting bored if I have too many players that too many other people have,


I get that, i've always tried to not follow the crowd if you like, some are essential to have mind, i always enjoy trying to find those budget gem players that have gone unnoticed.


----------



## elbows (Aug 18, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Top performing league is worked out by averaging the scores of the top 5 people in that league. Means we've got no chance of winning this



I just had a look at the top 5 people in that league and they all played their bench boost last week! So lets not write off our chances of glory just yet


----------



## elbows (Aug 18, 2018)

Seem that enough people either dont have Aguero or havent made him captain that I dont quite have to spend the weekend in abject fear.

Would probably still have captained Salah or Mane despite the whole 'Crystal Palace bogey team for them' if it were not for my somewhat low regard for Monday night football and the results it often has on fantasy. So I have taken a risk with Alli, in part so that I know whether I messed up today and dont have to wait for Sunday or Monday


----------



## elbows (Aug 18, 2018)

On a similar theme, I might place emphasis on trying to make the Saturday 3pm games exciting for my fantasy team all season, though there are obviously some limits as to how far I will go to achieve this. It was last week that made me feel this way, I dont want too many weeks where the 3PM slot is that irrelevant to my team.


----------



## elbows (Aug 18, 2018)

I might also make a little time this season to take the piss out of the FPL's Scout section & tips. I dont want to go on about it too much so I shall just unfairly point out the howlers and leave out all the stuff they get right.

This weeks most obvious fail is Lee Peltier. They used his bargain price & Cardiffs home defensive record to go on about him and pick him for this week, and now he isnt even playing lol. More fool me for listening to them on this one!


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2018)

elbows said:


> I might also make a little time this season to take the piss out of the FPL's Scout section & tips


There's plenty of reasons to take the piss! The scout reminds me of a stat crunching gambling addict i know, all hypothetical, very impulsive and very little foundation.


----------



## belboid (Aug 18, 2018)

My bench is having a cracker today.


----------



## elbows (Aug 19, 2018)

Well they were right about Jesus starting, but its Sterling who is on the bench (and Sane, Mahrez, Walker), Aguero starts. Both Silvas start.


----------



## sealion (Aug 19, 2018)

big eejit said:


> Could be a good move. Allí looks sharp.
> 
> In other news, Aguero may not start...
> 
> ...


Scored twice in 10 minutes so far


----------



## elbows (Aug 19, 2018)

lol ah well, I still enjoy it when I go horribly wrong


----------



## sealion (Aug 19, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Ederson - I have him. Expensive, and not the best keeper, but in one of the best teams, so maybe a mistake.


He has an assist so far today!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 19, 2018)

Aguero laying down the gauntlet to Salah


----------



## elbows (Aug 19, 2018)

Hmm, perhaps I need to find a way to get Aguero back into my team lol.

At least I've got Mendy, he is great.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 19, 2018)

elbows said:


> At least I've got Mendy, he is great.


Another two assists today. And one from Ederson!


----------



## big eejit (Aug 19, 2018)

That Guardian journo says Aguero won't start. He scores a hattrick  People are fumin'.


----------



## elbows (Aug 19, 2018)

At least I havent got any Man U defensive players either haha. And I will never blame journalists for my own silly fantasy errors. I found a way to get Aguero back, just the 8 points on transfers this coming week for me then


----------



## passenger (Aug 19, 2018)

Lost my head to head to a Chip shop ,  well looks like it, my captin 
problem from last season needs to get better I think Agureo needs 
to come in ,or can I find a cheaper version.


----------



## sealion (Aug 19, 2018)

big eejit said:


> People are fumin'


At themselves probably!


----------



## big eejit (Aug 19, 2018)

sealion said:


> At themselves probably!



As soon as the deadline passed I was regretting leaving the capt on Aguero. Suddenly there was lots of 'no smoke without fire' pre-hindsight stuff. 

And then he plays and scores a hattrick. That'll do, Kun, that'll do.


----------



## sealion (Aug 19, 2018)

big eejit said:


> As soon as the deadline passed I was regretting leaving the capt on Aguero. Suddenly there was lots of 'no smoke without fire' pre-hindsight stuff.
> 
> And then he plays and scores a hattrick. That'll do, Kun, that'll do.


The Journo that tweeted about Aguero claims to be in the know regarding city! The city forums were spot on with their view of him.


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 20, 2018)

Got to get someone better than Aubamayeng in. £11m and no return so far...at least I captained Aguero though


----------



## sealion (Aug 20, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> Got to get someone better than Aubamayeng in. £11 and no return so far...at least I captained Aguero though


I was going to include him from the start until i saw Arsenals first 2 fixtures. I may put him in now they have got them out of the way.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 20, 2018)

sealion said:


> I was going to include him from the start until i saw Arsenals first 2 fixtures. I may put him in now they have got them out of the way.


Ssshhh, don't help him


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 20, 2018)

sealion said:


> I was going to include him from the start until i saw Arsenals first 2 fixtures. I may put him in now they have got them out of the way.



West Ham look like a good team to boost a strikers confidence


----------



## rekil (Aug 20, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> Got to get someone better than Aubamayeng in. £11 and no return so far...at least I captained Aguero though


His open goal miss has helped cost me my h2h unless Salah gets 2 or 3 but I think he's great and he'll be up there with the top scorers at the end of the season.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 20, 2018)

copliker said:


> His open goal miss has helped cost me my h2h unless Salah gets 2 or 3 but I think he's great and he'll be up there with the top scorers at the end of the season.


Was first in my team and no plans to take him out any time soon


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 20, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Was first in my team and no plans to take him out any time soon



Hmm, I like your optimism. Going to try and get Richarlson (sp) in - the Scout said Cairney from Fulham was a good cheap bet as he'd play 90 mins. Maybe but it's goals we want.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 20, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> Hmm, I like your optimism. Going to try and get Richarlson (sp) in - the Scout said Cairney from Fulham was a good cheap bet as he'd play 90 mins. Maybe but it's goals we want.


Have had Cairney since the beginning, too. Done nowt yet, but tough fixtures so far.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 20, 2018)

Got no Kane, Aguero or Auba up top. Who needs them when you've got Mitro?


----------



## sealion (Aug 20, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Got no Kane, Aguero or Auba up top. Who needs them when you've got Mitro?


You!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 20, 2018)

sealion said:


> You!





Not yet I don't, only got 4 goals between the three of them in 2 games! Might need to spring for one soon though - I would go Aguero but you never know if he'll start.


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 20, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Not yet I don't, only got 4 goals between the three of them in 2 games! Might need to spring for one soon though - I would go Aguero but you never know if he'll start.



Aguero might get rested come the CL, but until then I think it's safe to play him.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2018)

Milner's on Liverpool pens??


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 20, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Milner's on Liverpool pens??


Klopp captained Aguero over Salah


----------



## big eejit (Aug 20, 2018)

RC for AWB. That's a pain.


----------



## elbows (Aug 20, 2018)

big eejit said:


> RC for AWB. That's a pain.



Thats 2 of the players I brought in with wildcard that got red cards this week, impressive


----------



## elbows (Aug 20, 2018)

I tell you which performance I've been least impressed with so far, the bloody fantasy website. Goes missing at key moments.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 20, 2018)

AWB getting sent off has really scuppered my plans this week....fuck's sake


----------



## elbows (Aug 20, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> AWB getting sent off has really scuppered my plans this week....fuck's sake



Something a commentator said made me think they may be able to appeal it but I am not all that confident about this.


----------



## belboid (Aug 20, 2018)

Not a bad week to buy Mané and Aguero


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 20, 2018)

Watching the AWB foul again, it shouldn't have been a red. Salah had lost control of the ball - it wasn't a clear goal scoring opportunity

Streamja - Simple video sharing


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 20, 2018)

elbows said:


> Something a commentator said made me think they may be able to appeal it but I am not all that confident about this.





Fez909 said:


> Watching the AWB foul again, it shouldn't have been a red. Salah had lost control of the ball - it wasn't a clear goal scoring opportunity
> 
> Streamja - Simple video sharing


Was it this they were talking about? I missed that...


----------



## elbows (Aug 20, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Was it this they were talking about? I missed that...



Yes that was it exactly, the comment came during a later replay of the incident.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 20, 2018)

elbows said:


> Yes that was it exactly, the comment came during a later replay of the incident.


I think it probably should be rescinded but it won't because that'll lead to even louder complaints from CP.


----------



## elbows (Aug 20, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I think it probably should be rescinded but it won't because that'll lead to even louder complaints from CP.



Surely no ban would ever be overturned if that was the case.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 20, 2018)

elbows said:


> Surely no ban would ever be overturned if that was the case.


Depends on the team.

Liverpool? Probably get overturned.

Burnley? Nope. Especially if they were playing a top 6 club.


----------



## elbows (Aug 20, 2018)

I dont think I've been properly following football for long enough to become that cynical about decisions yet.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 22, 2018)

Didn't make my two transfers on Monday, now because of rises and falls I'm -£0.2m short  

I know the accepted wisdom is to leave transfers late, but there's a difference between paying £0.1m extra and missing out entirely. Eejit.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 22, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I know the accepted wisdom is to leave transfers late


Generally I leave them as late I can, but if I think someone's going up, I'll get them in. Still wait until they've played though! Fuck this transferring before a match business...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 22, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Still wait until they've played though! Fuck this transferring before a match business...


Eh?? You mean people transfer mid-GW and bring in someone who hasn't even played that GW yet??


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 22, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Eh?? You mean people transfer mid-GW and bring in someone who hasn't even played that GW yet??


Look at the front page during the first matches. There's 1,000s of transfers as soon as the GW starts.

Madness.


----------



## elbows (Aug 23, 2018)

Even I dont transfer that early! I keep a keen eye on prices though, so I do end up having to transfer earlier than I would ideally like on many occasions though. My team value is at 101.3 at the time of writing.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 25, 2018)

Had to sacrifice Alonso because of aforementioned price changes, and I will be very upset if Trippier and/or Mkhitaryan do well the next couple of weeks as I bottled it and just went for the current flavours of the month, Mane and Richarlison, taking a 4 point hit to also bring in Ben Davies to give me at least three defenders who will actually make it on the pitch.

Hopefully Auba will get off the mark against West Ham.


----------



## rekil (Aug 25, 2018)

I transferred Boly and he takes the piss with a hand of god.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 25, 2018)

elbows said:


> Even I dont transfer that early! I keep a keen eye on prices though, so I do end up having to transfer earlier than I would ideally like on many occasions though. My team value is at 101.3 at the time of writing.


7,000 people have transferred Richarlson in since the GW started.

He's just been sent off, likely 3 game ban.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 25, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> 7,000 people have transferred Richarlson in since the GW started.
> 
> He's just been sent off, likely 3 game ban.





Lord Camomile said:


> Had to sacrifice Alonso because of aforementioned price changes, and I will be very upset if Trippier and/or Mkhitaryan do well the next couple of weeks as I bottled it and just went for the current flavours of the month, Mane and Richarlison, taking a 4 point hit to also bring in Ben Davies to give me at least three defenders who will actually make it on the pitch.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK


----------



## elbows (Aug 25, 2018)

I wonder if this is going to be one of those weeks like last season where Salah saves me from a truly dismal score.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm having a bit of a 'slow' start to the season


----------



## souljacker (Aug 25, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> 7,000 people have transferred Richarlson in since the GW started.
> 
> He's just been sent off, likely 3 game ban.



I got rid of kane and brought in Vardy last weekend. This week, I swapped Vardy for Aguero and was going to bring in Richarlison but was 1/2 a mil short. Thank fuck.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 25, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK


Honestly, you made  good decisions. Just unlucky.

The 7,000 I mentioned have brought in Rich _after _the deadline, but before the game has even finished.

That's just mental.


----------



## elbows (Aug 25, 2018)

Getting Wilson in for this week has been one of my better moves so far.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2018)

After my appalling start I've played the wild card early doors


----------



## starfish (Aug 25, 2018)

elbows said:


> Getting Wilson in for this week has been one of my better moves so far.


I transferred out his team mate King for him.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 28, 2018)

elbows said:


> Even I dont transfer that early! I keep a keen eye on prices though, so I do end up having to transfer earlier than I would ideally like on many occasions though. My team value is at 101.3 at the time of writing.



That is a decent increase, I was up to £100.5m but down to £100.4 now.

Does anyone know if Richarlison's value is likely to fall much further? I had him from the start and can sell him for £6.6 at the moment, tiny profit I know but it adds up. But I think I'd rather keep him provided his price doesn't fall further - his price to buy was £6.8m and I think now it's £6.7m but he's suspended for 3 games.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 28, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> That is a decent increase, I was up to £100.5m but down to £100.4 now.
> 
> Does anyone know if Richarlison's value is likely to fall much further? I had him from the start and can sell him for £6.6 at the moment, tiny profit I know but it adds up. But I think I'd rather keep him provided his price doesn't fall further - his price to buy was £6.8m and I think now it's £6.7m but he's suspended for 3 games.


He'll probably fall again I reckon.

Just for clarification, though, he's only suspended for two premier league matches. One of his three is a cup match.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 28, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> He'll probably fall again I reckon.
> 
> Just for clarification, though, he's only suspended for two premier league matches. One of his three is a cup match.



Ooooh, good point - back in time for Arsenal away!

I think he will fall again but if he only falls to £6.6m I assume I could still sell him at that price? Maybe.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 28, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Ooooh, good point - back in time for Arsenal away!
> 
> I think he will fall again but if he only falls to £6.6m I assume I could still sell him at that price? Maybe.


No, you got him at 6.5, which means you would need to sell at 6.7 to make anything (you earn half of the price rise, rounded down).


----------



## big eejit (Aug 28, 2018)

Saturday = sorry I sold King. 
Sunday = happy I replaced him with Mitrovic.


----------



## belboid (Aug 28, 2018)

Lloris, away to the Mancs, just after he's been arrested for drink driving? Definitely time to swap him for Pickford for a game!

Oh, bollocks. Still, my other swaps mean that nothing I did this week makes any difference whatsoever.


----------



## starfish (Aug 28, 2018)

Fuck me that was a tense H2H week. Came down to how many bonus points Trippier got last night. He was on for 3 then got subbed. He got 2 in the end & i won by 1 point


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2018)

got my 1st win of the season


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 30, 2018)

Couldn't keep hold of Aubameyang any longer, he's just not doing it. (Probably get a hatrick now against Cardiff).

Replaced with Mitrovic allowing me to get Walcott in for home game against Huddersfield. Should be better than Torreria who also was a bad choice being a defensive midfielder.

Thanks to Monreal for a decent showing as a sub, saving me at the weekend after Stones didn't play.

Up to 6th out 41 in the works league...


----------



## elbows (Aug 30, 2018)

Well I had to sacrifice another 8 points on transfers this week but at least my team value is now 102.2 and I have a team I am really happy with. Until the next set of red cards and other disasters


----------



## marty21 (Aug 30, 2018)

elbows said:


> Well I had to sacrifice another 8 points on transfers this week but at least my team value is now 102.2 and I have a team I am really happy with. Until the next set of red cards and other disasters


I sacrificed my wild card , I didn't have a lot of points to play with


----------



## elbows (Aug 30, 2018)

marty21 said:


> I sacrificed my wild card , I didn't have a lot of points to play with



I guess I'm at least 30 points behind where I wanted to be at this stage of the season but I am not very flexible when it comes to changing the way I play this game so I am sticking to my usually strategy, which unfortunately involves spending points without too much restraint. Especially at this stage of the season, now I just need to find a few more stretches of the season where I give the transfers a rest to compensate for this early spend lol.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2018)

elbows said:


> now I just need to find a few more stretches of the season where I give the transfers a rest to compensate for this early spend lol.


For normal people, that's just after a wildcard.

I don't have much hope for you


----------



## elbows (Aug 30, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> For normal people, that's just after a wildcard.
> 
> I don't have much hope for you



As a result of this attitude I will shortly be forced to bore you with some statistics about my transfers in previous seasons, and what spells of non-point spending I have mustered historically  But first I have to bore myself by looking them up.


----------



## elbows (Aug 30, 2018)

The first season I played I only managed three spells where I went 2 weeks in a row without spending points on transfers. There were no times where I managed three weeks in a row without spending points.

In my second season there was only one time I managed to go two weeks in a row without spending points. And only 6 gameweeks in total where I spent 0 points, and that includes wildcard weeks and the first week lol.

In my third season, last season, I managed three spells where I went 2 weeks in a row without spending points on transfers. There were 10 gameweeks in total where I spent 0 points, and again that includes wildcard weeks and the first week.

Bonus stat: In total over the 3 previous seasons I've played, on only 4 occasions have I made no transfers at all in a gameweek!


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2018)

elbows said:


> The first season I played I only managed three spells where I went 2 weeks in a row without spending points on transfers. There were no times where I managed three weeks in a row without spending points.
> 
> In my second season there was only one time I managed to go two weeks in a row without spending points. And only 6 gameweeks in total where I spent 0 points, and that includes wildcard weeks and the first week lol.
> 
> ...


I'm interested in transfers made in the week following wildcards. Stat me up, please


----------



## elbows (Aug 30, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I'm interested in transfers made in the week following wildcards. Stat me up, please



First season:
Week after first wildcard, 2 transfers
2 weeks after first wildcard, 3 transfers
Week after 2nd wildcard, 3 transfers
2 weeks after 2nd wildcard, 4 transfers
The activity after the 2nd wildcard was more understandable due to activity relating to double gameweeks, and for example the week after the wildcard I got 184 points out of one amazing double gameweek.

Second season:
Week after first wildcard, 3 transfers
2 weeks after first wildcard, 3 transfers
Week after 2nd wildcard, 0 transfers!!!
2 weeks after 2nd wildcard, 4 transfers (but two of them were free)

Third season:
Week after first wildcard, 2 transfers
2 weeks after first wildcard, 1 transfer
Week after 2nd wildcard, 2 transfers
2 weeks after 2nd wildcard, 3 transfers

This season:
Week after first wildcard, 3 transfers
2 weeks after first wildcard, 3 transfers (thats this coming week ie right now)


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2018)

So you've taken a hit every week except one following a wildcard. Impressive


----------



## big eejit (Aug 31, 2018)

I've had quite a good start but not owning Alonso, with Chelsea fixtures, is making me want to wildcard.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm pretty sick of alonso.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 1, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> I'm pretty sick of alonso.



You don't have him?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 1, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> I'm pretty sick of alonso.



Don't worry imma wildcard and get him in so he'll be sent off and banned immediately


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 2, 2018)

Wildcard played. Yes, I've played it in the middle of a GW, but I figure it's better to get on people before price rises/falls, and then if things go wrong with those I've brought in I can get rid pretty easy, unlike without the wildcard.

Hate playing it this early in the season, but fuck it, need to do something.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 2, 2018)

I played my WC last night. Basically I wanted to shift some money to my defence. Which I've done by upgrading Tomkins to Alonso. 

And my midfield was starting to look flabby. 

I had Salah, Walcott, Eriksen, Bernardo Silva and Neves. Of that lot I only have Neves left in my WC team, and I'm giving him a bit of a Paddington stare.

I have 2 weeks to fiddle around with it depending on international injuries etc.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 2, 2018)

I thought I was doing alright and felt smug about having Richarlison and Mitrovic in from the start but with Liverpool not exactly scoring freely and with tough games coming up and a couple of injuries and suspensions thinking I'd better wildcard it...as you say can tinker in the international break as well.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 2, 2018)

I was expecting a bit more from tottenham and a bit less from manchester united today

hmph


----------



## big eejit (Sep 2, 2018)

Just bought holebas on wildcard for bandwagon price increase.


----------



## belboid (Sep 14, 2018)

Champions League coming up. Fair chance several of my team will be rotated out...to drop Aguerro this week or next week?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 14, 2018)

belboid said:


> Champions League coming up. Fair chance several of my team will be rotated out...to drop Aguerro this week or next week?


Scary cpt week. Hazard if have.


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2018)

Since its been a while since teams played, I dont think I'll get carried away with rotation fears for this weekend, think most will value getting their teams to gel again over resting people (except people who came back rather late from international duty perhaps). Oh I dunno, I shall probably captain Aguero and then if he does nout I shall probably have another reason to swap him for someone else on top of rotation fears in weeks to come.

I spent 8 points again. Really wanted to have a break from that this week until we had more chance to see how form of teams and players evolves after the break, but there was an injury concern or two in my team and I felt the need to fix one of those and there was the usual tweaking for financial reasons too.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 14, 2018)

hmm

only 2 questionable with injuries after the international break.  could have been worse...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 15, 2018)

4-5-1 with Mitro on the bench.

What could possibly go wrong...


----------



## belboid (Sep 15, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Scary cpt week. Hazard if have.


Top tip. If only I had him.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 15, 2018)

I got Hazard on my wildcard, but didn't captain him. So he basically saved my game week instead of making it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 16, 2018)

big eejit said:


> I got Hazard on my wildcard, but didn't captain him. So he basically saved my game week instead of making it.


I _almost_ swapped Mane out for him, but bottled it


----------



## rekil (Sep 16, 2018)

Ryan Fraser is my Hazard. I'm going to let Salah go. He's this season's Clint Dempsey I fear.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2018)

Turning into the worse season evah!!!!!


----------



## elbows (Sep 16, 2018)

Its a good thing I enjoy the comedy value of doing badly. Could have been even worse so thanks to Zaha, Aguero, WIlson and Wan-Bissaka for doing something.


----------



## elbows (Sep 17, 2018)

Oh balls, I bought Højbjerg for this week but only because of how cheap he was, so he was on my bench. Such are the perils of getting cheap bench filler who can still actually score from time to time, as opposed to a player who is totally lame.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 17, 2018)

one of my players got a negative score, another a zero score.

and my third (so not used) substitute got 10 points.  before bonus points.

i can feel a relegation struggle coming on

blargh


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 17, 2018)

Mendy didn't play, Ings with 7, AWB with 9, both on my bench... but no, I'll be getting Mitro's 2 measly points.

I hate this game.


----------



## belboid (Sep 17, 2018)

I always knew swapping Zaha for Ings was 50/50, but bringing Maguire in for Sakho was surely a no brainier?

D’oh!


----------



## passenger (Sep 18, 2018)

My worst ever start to a fantasy season on urban, might give it up 
and become a pundit on the, know it all channel but have played my 
wildcard so there is hope.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 18, 2018)

Played my WC last week and got the lowest score in the top 11 teams in the Urban league. So not a massive success.


----------



## sealion (Sep 18, 2018)

93 points fro me this week! Finally up and running after a poor start.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 18, 2018)

Quite interesting 

https://fplmystats.com/league/13112/


----------



## elbows (Sep 18, 2018)

big eejit said:


> Quite interesting
> 
> https://fplmystats.com/league/13112/



Great stuff, thanks for posting it!

I wish it had a 'worst in each category' section like it has a best in each category one. Can still work it out quicte quickly by sorting the column of interest in the full stats table there though.

Take note mockers of my transfer quantity - 2 other players in the league have spent as many points on transfers as me at this stage (although admittedly they havent used their wildcard already and I have lol).

The potential lost points totals are quite a hilarious and ugly stat, fascinating!

I've got the most red cards, what do I win?


----------



## elbows (Sep 18, 2018)

Looking at my individual stats on that site by clicking on my name, more fun fun fun.

Now I can nerd on about how 36.24% of my points so far have come from Liverpool, and -1 point from Leicester in total (got Vardy in just in time for him to get a red card)


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 19, 2018)

big eejit said:


> Quite interesting
> 
> https://fplmystats.com/league/13112/


Ta. V useful.

My minutes is appalling, far worse than most of the others near the top. 44 points lost as well isn't great.


----------



## elbows (Sep 19, 2018)

Dont know whether to budge or stick. The way my luck is going, if I ditch Salah now (eg for Hazard) then this plan will still manage to backfire. But it seems some people dont wait till after champions league games are all finished before making transfers, so price changes have been happening. Bah.


----------



## starfish (Sep 19, 2018)

2 bloody awful weeks in a row. Might be time for an early wildcard.


----------



## belboid (Sep 22, 2018)

Fuckssake. It appears I forgot to press the 'Confirm Transfers' button, so my team is now definitely shite


----------



## elbows (Sep 22, 2018)

Yay I only spent 4 points this week, although it does mean I am still without Hazard.

If you think my transfer points spent are silly, my brother (not an urbanite) is even worse...

Me: 0,0(wildcard),8,8,8,4 = 28
Bro: 0, 4,16,4,12,12 = 48


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 22, 2018)

Had a poor week last time out, and have gone knee-jerk and got Hazard in for Salah, and Zaha in for Callum Wilson.

On paper my team looks loads crapper than the start of the season and I'm wondering about Aguero being worth it, but we'll see.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2018)

starfish said:


> 2 bloody awful weeks in a row. Might be time for an early wildcard.


Early ? Played mine weeks ago


----------



## elbows (Sep 22, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Had a poor week last time out, and have gone knee-jerk and got Hazard in for Salah, and Zaha in for Callum Wilson.
> 
> On paper my team looks loads crapper than the start of the season and I'm wondering about Aguero being worth it, but we'll see.



I see the BBC has been pondering whether its time to sell Salah. They also go on about selling Kane but I hardly know anyone who has him in the first place:

Fantasy football: Is it time to ditch Mohamed Salah and Harry Kane?

I decided to wait at least one more week, maybe longer, and I was quite surprised he avoided falling in price this week, just, so I guess I am not alone. One reason I didnt do it is that I'm never going to catch up with those doing well if I dont have a bunch of differentials, although obviously not having Hazard is rather a large risk at the moment. Maybe I will yet find a way to keep both Aguero and Salah and still get Hazard in, but its not easy. Mendy being injured helps a little, not that I have sold him yet either.


----------



## starfish (Sep 22, 2018)

marty21 said:


> Early ? Played mine weeks ago


Early for me is before Easter


----------



## elbows (Sep 22, 2018)

starfish said:


> Early for me is before Easter



Perhaps that would be a tad late, given the first wildcard has to be used this year


----------



## elbows (Sep 22, 2018)

Oh my pet hate theme from last season of commentators talking rubbish when Salah misses chances (them claiming its unusual when it really isnt) is loads worse this season now that there is the 'Salah not as good this year' narrative for them to play into. He always missed lots of chances, the only difference this year will be if he doesnt also manage to succeed with plenty of chances.


----------



## elbows (Sep 22, 2018)

Yes Aguero get in there, at least my captain isnt a dud this week, not that this has really been the problem with my season so far.


----------



## elbows (Sep 22, 2018)

Wahey Salah scored


----------



## belboid (Sep 22, 2018)

Well, my failure to click the Confirm button doesn't seem to have been too disastrous. 6 points from Markovic would have been nice, instead of the 2 I'll get for bloody Mooy coming in for Ings. But at least it meant I left Salah as Captain, picking me up an extra five points.


----------



## elbows (Sep 23, 2018)

Salah went down in price but there was nothing I could do about it because I cant be buying Hazard when he hasnt even played this weekend yet, let alone the midweek cup game.

Oh well, I came up with a 'get Hazard without sacrificing Liverpool players' plan, but it leaves me with 0.0 spare money so I will have to pay very close attention to further price changes and wont be surprised if I have to do it before the cup games.


----------



## passenger (Sep 23, 2018)

Close in my heag to head playing max holz it hangs in the balance


----------



## elbows (Sep 24, 2018)

Balls, had to do my transfers today as it looks increasingly like I would have been 0.2 short if I'd waited till tomorrow. Now watch everyones legs fall off in cup games. My turn to face butchers in the h2h2 next too. Not sure how I could win that one as I've now spent 8 points again and there wont be all that many differences between our two teams, and I dont feel like making a 'unique' choice of captain.


----------



## sealion (Sep 24, 2018)

elbows said:


> had to do my transfers today as it looks increasingly like I would have been 0.2 short if I'd waited till tomorrow.


Do players value change daily?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 24, 2018)

i am expecting a vote of confidence from the chairman...


----------



## elbows (Sep 24, 2018)

sealion said:


> Do players value change daily?



Yes, if enough people are buying or selling them. Some pretty complex formulas and rules apply to price changes so I have to use a website such as fplstatistics.co.uk to keep an eye on this stuff. They cant predict with 100% accuracy and in weeks where lots of people are using wildcards the stats can be a bit unreliable, but they get it right far more often than not. The actual price changes themselves happen in the small hours, sort of between 1.30am and 2.30am is how I think of it but maybe a little later or earlier than that for all I know.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 24, 2018)

Didn't watch any football all weekend, got my best haul of the season.

No idea what I'm doing, none at all


----------



## sealion (Sep 24, 2018)

elbows said:


> Yes, if enough people are buying or selling them.


Ta


----------



## elbows (Sep 24, 2018)

sealion said:


> Ta



No worries, just be careful, people like me who pay too much attention to this stuff end up finding it hard not to make transfers for price related reasons, and that starts to add up in terms of points spent on transfers, a slippery slope 

This is a pretty high points scoring season for people overall so far. For example it is my second best season so far in terms of total points, but my absolute worst in terms of overall rank, by quite a lot.


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 28, 2018)

I swapped Salah out for Hazard last week, of course Salah scored and Hazard didn't, hoping for some payback tomorrow...

Otherwise put Azpilicueta on the bench with Liverpool in town and Kante for Walcott but finally transferred out a redundant bench player, Fuchs, for Boly who is starting for me with Southampton playing at Wolves. Got to try and get Azp out next week and get Alonso in.

Aguero - el capitan.


----------



## sealion (Sep 28, 2018)

More champions league ties next week, cue the resting of half my team


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i am expecting a vote of confidence from the chairman...


I've already panicked and brought in Big Sam


----------



## belboid (Sep 28, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> Aguero - el capitan.


I doubt he can cope with three games in nine days, so he's bound to miss at least one v Brighton, Hoffenheim or Liverpool. I know which one I'd go for


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 28, 2018)

belboid said:


> I doubt he can cope with three games in nine days, so he's bound to miss at least one v Brighton, Hoffenheim or Liverpool. I know which one I'd go for



Hmm...surely they'd want to keep up with Liverpool so need the 3 points tmrw, but Hoffenheim they could probably do without him and then he's rested for Liverpool...no?


----------



## belboid (Sep 28, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> Hmm...surely they'd want to keep up with Liverpool so need the 3 points tmrw, but Hoffenheim they could probably do without him and then he's rested for Liverpool...no?


They'll need the three points in the CL as well, and they're away, as they are to Liverpool. they don't need him tomorrow. 

That said, I haven't removed him from my team yet.


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 28, 2018)

Oh yes they got beat didn't they...oops. I don't have a striker sub though...doh! Maybe play a 4-4-2


----------



## elbows (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm happy with who I bought, but I am sad about who I sold. I suspect I might have done better this week with the players I sold than those I bought, but I could not delay for price reasons so I will just have to take it on the chin. I've had enough practice of that this season


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2018)

How do the value changes work?  Cos Arnautovic is the 9th highest scoring striker, scored 3 in 5 games and just went down 100k?


----------



## sealion (Sep 28, 2018)

tommers said:


> How do the value changes work?  Cos Arnautovic is the 9th highest scoring striker, scored 3 in 5 games and just went down 100k?


elbows kindly explained it here! Fantasy Premier League 2018-19


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> elbows kindly explained it here! Fantasy Premier League 2018-19



so what?  It's like betting? Doesn't go off performances?

So just more people have sold him than bought him?

Game changer.


----------



## sealion (Sep 28, 2018)

tommers said:


> so what?  It's like betting? Doesn't go off performances?
> 
> So just more people have sold him than bought him?
> 
> Game changer.


Seems that way! I honestly thought prices were deemed by points scored.


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> Seems that way! I honestly thought prices were deemed by points scored.



This is going to do my head in.


----------



## elbows (Sep 28, 2018)

Yeah, performance in the prior season probably has quite a large impact on what price the FPL game sets for a player before the season starts (which is why Salah was £13 million to start with this season) but after that its all down to people buying or selling players in sufficient quantities to trigger rises or falls in price.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 29, 2018)

tommers said:


> so what? It's like betting?


No, it's more like buying and selling shares, than betting


elbows said:


> Yeah, performance in the prior season probably has quite a large impact on what price the FPL game sets for a player before the season starts (which is why Salah was £13 million to start with this season) but after that its all down to people buying or selling players in sufficient quantities to trigger rises or falls in price.


Yep, this is right.

The formula is not disclosed but it works something like this:

There's a hidden threshold percentage that determines when the change is triggered. Let's say is 5%

If player is owned by 100 people and 25 buy him and 4 sell him, then his net transfer is +21 and 21 is 21% of 100 so the threshold has been reached and he goes up 0.1

As soon as the rise happens, the numbers are recalculated, so now he's 121 and 5% of that is 6.05 - that's the new net transfer rate that's needed to trigger a rise. Or fall, if it's -6.05

So higher owned players need more transfers to trigger rises/falls than lower owner players.


----------



## tommers (Sep 29, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> No, it's more like buying and selling shares, than betting.



Buying stocks and shares is betting Fez.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 29, 2018)

Doubt sower belboid. Didn't people used to play 3 games on the trot. Men were men etc


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm expecting 60 mins today, see what the sit is - if all good take him off.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 29, 2018)

"There's been a goal for Spurs"
"Who? WHO??"
"Lucas in lots of space on the right..."
"Bugger, so that's only an assist"
"His ball found Trippier"
"YES! Lucas assist for Trippier goal, I'll take that!"
"Who played it to Kane for a simple header into the net"
"BASTARDS!!   "

And then they go to a goal for Man City, where Aguero was apparently crucial but didn't actually get the goal or the assist.

I don't need influential, I need points!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 29, 2018)

And now Kane has scored a penalty! Those differential captains are going to screw me this weekend, aren't they?


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2018)

At least you’ve still got Aguero on your squad!


----------



## tommers (Sep 29, 2018)

Anderson repays the faith.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> And now Kane has scored a penalty! Those differential captains are going to screw me this weekend, aren't they?


I did make Kane captain


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 29, 2018)

I despise you


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 29, 2018)

I was close to wildcarding to get him in and cpt - the mendy affair just dragged on too long so i delphed who didn't even play. Kane is a must for next few weeks.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 29, 2018)

i seem to be able to get players to come back in to form by selling them

blargh


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 29, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i seem to be able to get players to come back in to form by selling them


Oh please, you're nowt special, we can all do that


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 29, 2018)

Forgot to switch out Alonso for AWB or Tarkowski, so I'm hoping he and Robertson both concede goals to each other, but _only _each other


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 29, 2018)

I really need AWB to get zilch on Monday; everyone around me has him, I've benched him.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 29, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I really need AWB to get zilch on Monday; everyone around me has him, I've benched him.


Another 9 pointer incoming


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 29, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Another 9 pointer incoming


Yeah, you're welcome


----------



## elbows (Sep 30, 2018)

Haha I'm plummeting, I'm out of the top 50 in the U75 league for now at least. Perhaps I can recover a bit with my 4 players who dont play till Monday, but I doubt it. Never mind, I can keep my spirits up with a cunning plan regarding transfers for next week. Another 8 points will be spent lol.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2018)

elbows said:


> Haha I'm plummeting, I'm out of the top 50 in the U75 league for now at least. Perhaps I can recover a bit with my 4 players who dont play till Monday, but I doubt it. Never mind, I can keep my spirits up with a cunning plan regarding transfers for next week. Another 8 points will be spent lol.


Well, I soared to 86th !


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 30, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i seem to be able to get players to come back in to form by selling them
> 
> blargh


You will NEVER beat me selling Berbatov the morning he scored five times for Manchester United.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 30, 2018)

S☼I said:


> You will NEVER beat me selling Berbatov the morning he scored five times for Manchester United.


Pretty sure I did the exact same thing.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 1, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> "There's been a goal for Spurs"
> "Who? WHO??"
> "Lucas in lots of space on the right..."
> "Bugger, so that's only an assist"
> ...



Trippier was an excellent transfer decision for me this week, for Ryan Bertrand who got zero


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 1, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Pretty sure I did the exact same thing.


Yup... 


Lord Camomile said:


> Right, finally made some changes.
> 
> Watch Berbatov now get a complete haul and Hernandez trip over his shoelaces


Later that day...


Lord Camomile said:


>


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2018)

Is it too much to put all three West ham attackers in the same team? Hmmm....


----------



## sealion (Oct 4, 2018)

tommers said:


> Is it too much to put all three West ham attackers in the same team? Hmmm....


You know you will put the bock on them!


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2018)

sealion said:


> You know you will put the bock on them!


Yeah, I resisted for now.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2018)

My gamble of captaining Arnautovic over Aguero does noooooooooooot look like it's going to pay off...

Brighton conceded two goals in every game last month, and now they're on course for a clean sheet


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 5, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> My gamble of captaining Arnautovic over Aguero does noooooooooooot look like it's going to pay off...
> 
> Brighton conceded two goals in every game last month, and now they're on course for a clean sheet


That was a foolish captaincy. In many and every way.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 5, 2018)

I like the vim though!


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> My gamble of captaining Arnautovic over Aguero does noooooooooooot look like it's going to pay off...
> 
> Brighton conceded two goals in every game last month, and now they're on course for a clean sheet



LIke Aguero will get points either.  I captained Hazard.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 5, 2018)

tommers said:


> LIke Aguero will get points either.  I captained Hazard.


He didn't have him and was scared of transfer points. No kane. No hazard.


----------



## starfish (Oct 5, 2018)

Hope Loris doesnt play tomorrow.


----------



## tommers (Oct 6, 2018)

Glenn Murray has now scored 6 goals this season, even against teams who aren't us.  That's the same as Aguero. 


Can he keep it up?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> He didn't have him and was scared of transfer points. No kane. No hazard.


Yeah, it's all gone a bit wonky, so trying to pull some differentials out my arse.



butchersapron said:


> I like the vim though!


A guy's gotta do what he can...


----------



## elbows (Oct 6, 2018)

I should have learnt by now not to trust Kane in these sorts of tempting fixtures. But I made the same old mistake, as did many others. Only I sold Wilson to get Kane  Ah well, my poor run continues, no doubt I will try to fix it get again with more points on transfers.


----------



## sealion (Oct 6, 2018)

elbows said:


> I should have learnt by now not to trust Kane in these sorts of tempting fixtures. But I made the same old mistake, as did many others.


I did the same and then learnt (today) that all spur's creative men were out injured


----------



## sealion (Oct 6, 2018)

elbows said:


> Ah well, my poor run continues, no doubt I will try to fix it get again with more points on transfers.


International break coming up!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 6, 2018)

so far - 21 points scored, 19 points on the bench

blargh


----------



## starfish (Oct 6, 2018)

I take that back Hugo.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 7, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> My gamble of captaining Arnautovic over Aguero does noooooooooooot look like it's going to pay off...
> 
> Brighton conceded two goals in every game last month, and now they're on course for a clean sheet


As it turned out, there would have been no difference captaining Aguero or Arnautovic


----------



## tommers (Oct 7, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> As it turned out, there would have been no difference captaining Aguero or Arnautovic



What about Hazard?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 7, 2018)

tommers said:


> What about Hazard?


He can g'wan and get fucked, as can anyone who owns him and _especially_ those who captained him


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 7, 2018)

Not owning Hazard is hazardous, strangely.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 7, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> so far - 21 points scored, 19 points on the bench


That is rough


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 7, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Not owning Hazard is hazardous, strangely.


Yeah, I almost spent 4 points on bringing him in this GW, but chickened out  

Now his price is going to go up again and I'll have to spend 4 points freeing up cash somewhere else if I want to bring him in after the international break. I'm all over the place this season; putting it down to not having much time to actually watch football.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 7, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> That is rough



slightly better day today, though (and i did mean i'd scored 21, not minus 21)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 20, 2018)

Took a four point hit to bring in Hazard and Doherty for grand total of... 2 points


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2018)

I forgot to do anything with my team yesterday

bugger.


----------



## rekil (Oct 20, 2018)

Stop.   Taking.    Aguero.   Off.


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2018)

Good week to swap Salah for Hazzard as captain


----------



## starfish (Oct 21, 2018)

Was a good week to sell Gross for Kayal. Not so much for selling Bernardo for Sterling.


----------



## rekil (Oct 22, 2018)

From having one of the world's highest scores in the previous round to hoping Aubameyang comes off the bench and bags 36 points.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 22, 2018)

I was down to just getting one person playing tonight - just get on the pitch. RED CARD watch on lacazzate.


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2018)

My luck and my judgement are not producing results so far this season! It's funny that every week I still somehow expect that to change, but the pattern has stayed mostly the same so far.


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2018)

Looks like I should have re-signed Mane then.


----------



## elbows (Oct 27, 2018)

Ah finally some decent points. Now I have to wait a few days to see if everyone else can make my score look less impressive. Shame it will take many weeks like this for my overall score to even begin to look impressive though, haha I have been so shit this season.


----------



## rekil (Oct 28, 2018)

No Hazard. I contemplated bringing in Salah for him but went for Pereyra and Ozil instead. Cleansheets pls megastar bastards.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 28, 2018)

Wow.

So my captain and vice don't start and I have 7points so far.

Worst week ever for me.


----------



## belboid (Oct 28, 2018)

I could do with Walcott picking up an injury warming up, so Lascelles can get into the team.

Well, either that or him scoring twice, but I think the former is rather more likely.


----------



## rekil (Oct 28, 2018)

Milivojevic does nothing all season until I swap him for Ozil. Thx m8s. H2H coming down to bonuses I think.

Pogbah.


----------



## poului (Oct 28, 2018)

copliker said:


> Pogbah.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 3, 2018)

Fucking hell, Allison. Ruined my clean sheet and gave all those in the league with Lacazette a boost 

Feckin' eejit


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2018)

6 wins on the bounce in the h2h as catapulted me from bottom to 4th 

Should have triple captained Sterling though


----------



## starfish (Nov 10, 2018)

marty21 said:


> 6 wins on the bounce in the h2h as catapulted me from bottom to 4th
> 
> Should have triple captained Sterling though


If id just captained him id be on a 4 win streak.

Although this week ive either been very stupid or brave as i sold him, Firminho & Mitrovic & brought in Aguero, Lacazette & Pererya.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2018)

Trippier off after 20 minutes 

Gamble on bringing Murray in didn't work out, either. Had sounded like I might be onto something before Brighton lost a player


----------



## starfish (Nov 12, 2018)

I fucking hate losing by 1 point  Even more so when i forget to swap keepers.


----------



## starfish (Nov 30, 2018)

Was it something i said?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2018)

I've had a good November


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2018)

hmm, Lacazette & Hazard both recovering from minor injuries, Wilson in fine form, but about to play Man City, Maguire taking longer to recvoer than expected.  And should make a couple of transfers, and sharpish!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 30, 2018)

Doherty sitting third on my bench


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 1, 2018)

No Aguero.

I just transferred him out. Feel like a genius...for the 40 minutes at least


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2018)

Aguero captained. No hint of any injury.

Not even in the squad.

Fucking pep.

Vice Captain? A half injured hazard.

Should be another good week.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2018)

I currently have twice as many points on the bench than on the pitch


----------



## elbows (Dec 2, 2018)

I felt a great disturbance in the muscle, as if millions of fantasy players suddenly cried out in terror 

If there aren't many point to be had today then this could be the proper start of my comeback (towards the u75 non-h2h2 league top 50 at least, such are the depths to which I have sunk).


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2018)

elbows said:


> I felt a great disturbance in the muscle, as if millions of fantasy players suddenly cried out in terror
> 
> If there aren't many point to be had today then this could be the proper start of my comeback (towards the u75 non-h2h2 league top 50 at least, such are the depths to which I have sunk).


I've finally made it in to the top 50 after being nearly bottom (87th/90) at one point


----------



## elbows (Dec 3, 2018)

marty21 said:


> I've finally made it in to the top 50 after being nearly bottom (87th/90) at one point



Did you manage to stay there? Yesterday went ok for me, but I knew I could not realistically maintain the 50th place I had just reached on Saturday night because of all the points people would get coming off their bench for Aguero, and the vice captain points to come for the same reason.

I kind of doubt Sterling will play in midweek which is a shame for my fantasy team but I can't do much about it, he rose in price too much to consider farting around and replacing him for one gameweek. The midweek games could easily undo the gains I managed this last weekend, and I have vague memories from previous seasons that it doesn't pay to get too hyped up about these busy weeks (although I do always get hyped about double game weeks but this isn't one of those).

I hurt my brain a bit yesterday because I was already thinking that I should get rid of Aguero and get Kane, and I regretted selling Aubameyang before this week and wanted to get him back in too. But I could only get them both by selling either Salah or Sterling, and I wasn't willing to do that at this moment. So I only got one of them, I shall let you know whether I chose the right one or not once the games of Tuesday and Wednesday tell their story.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2018)

elbows said:


> Did you manage to stay there? Yesterday went ok for me, but I knew I could not realistically maintain the 50th place I had just reached on Saturday night because of all the points people would get coming off their bench for Aguero, and the vice captain points to come for the same reason.
> 
> I kind of doubt Sterling will play in midweek which is a shame for my fantasy team but I can't do much about it, he rose in price too much to consider farting around and replacing him for one gameweek. The midweek games could easily undo the gains I managed this last weekend, and I have vague memories from previous seasons that it doesn't pay to get too hyped up about these busy weeks (although I do always get hyped about double game weeks but this isn't one of those).
> 
> I hurt my brain a bit yesterday because I was already thinking that I should get rid of Aguero and get Kane, and I regretted selling Aubameyang before this week and wanted to get him back in too. But I could only get them both by selling either Salah or Sterling, and I wasn't willing to do that at this moment. So I only got one of them, I shall let you know whether I chose the right one or not once the games of Tuesday and Wednesday tell their story.


Yes, I feel a bit dizzy sitting at 48th in the league


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 4, 2018)

After 2 seasons of complete and total faith in Sterling and Wilson failing to pay off, I gave up on them and am paying the price. Have Wilson in now but benched him against Citeh. Sterling in for this evening!


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2018)

I've captained Anderson.

#prayforme


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 4, 2018)

tommers said:


> I've captained Anderson.
> 
> #prayforme



Don't worry. I _nearly _brought in Anderson but then I didn't so he's all but guaranteed a hat trick.


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Sterling in for this evening!






Aguero also injured.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 4, 2018)

tommers said:


> Aguero also injured.



Ahhh but I've not got him cos he's too much dolla!


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Ahhh but I've not got him cos he's too much dolla!


Yeah but I have.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2018)

Captain Sterling and Laporte both on the bench, but Fraser and Murray both already among the goals, so mixed emotions so far.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Captain Sterling and Laporte both on the bench, but Fraser and Murray both already among the goals, so mixed emotions so far.


Murray taken off injured after 35 minutes, Arnautovic after 40


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Murray taken off injured after 35 minutes, Arnautovic after 40


Just be thankful that Aguero being injured doesn't mean that Tomkins plays, who is currently three goals down and has been carded.


----------



## belboid (Dec 4, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Captain Sterling and Laporte both on the bench, but Fraser and Murray both already among the goals, so mixed emotions so far.


They are both doing for me too - I have Neves and Maguire amongst my subs.  I thought Sakho was a sub too, till I realised what the scoreline was.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 4, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> After 2 seasons of complete and total faith in *Sterling* and Wilson failing to pay off


Would that be last season's 2nd highest scorer, Sterling, who disappointed you?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Would that be last season's 2nd highest scorer, Sterling, who disappointed you?


You can prove anything with statistics  This ain't a game of numbers, it's about grit and passion


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2018)

Fucking hell. Masuaku just set up Perez' second.

This whole game is basically a lottery.


----------



## elbows (Dec 4, 2018)

Just as I was able to settle down to only spending 4 points a week on transfers in the last two game weeks, I now have a defensive nightmare due to Duffy getting sent off and Crystal Palace being shit tonight, combined with questions over Bennett being dropped since he didnt playing for Wolves in their last game.

If Salah disappoints tomorrow then I have a silly plan involving a number of transfers, if he does well then I will have a horrible dilemma unless several players legs fall off later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 4, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Would that be last season's 2nd highest scorer, Sterling, who disappointed you?



Yeah he started scoring after I got rid of him


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2018)

If Sterling _stays_ on the bench, I've got Fraser as my VC


----------



## elbows (Dec 4, 2018)

tommers said:


> This whole game is basically a lottery.



I quite like the game because it is a blend, part lottery but doing your homework, especially when it comes to form, helps too.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 4, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> If Sterling _stays_ on the bench, I've got Fraser as my VC


2pt, one minute cameo incoming!

(pls don't - i have Sane as vice  )


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2018)

elbows said:


> I quite like the game because it is a blend, part lottery but doing your homework, especially when it comes to form, helps too.


Michail Antonio has just scored for the first time in two years. Nobody could predict that.


----------



## elbows (Dec 4, 2018)

The saddest thing for me this season is that Mahrez will often not play. I used him a lot in previous seasons and a lot of other fantasy players were slow to use him, which really helped me to catch up at key moments. I'd still love to get him for evenings like tonight where he has scored, but we don't really get a large enough squad or budget to indulge in that this season


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> 2pt, one minute cameo incoming!
> 
> (pls don't - i have Sane as vice  )


Pretty much inevitable


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2018)

tommers said:


> Michail Antonio has just scored for the first time in two years. Nobody could predict that.


Arnautovic would almost certainly be in the points if he was still on the pitch


----------



## elbows (Dec 4, 2018)

tommers said:


> Michail Antonio has just scored for the first time in two years. Nobody could predict that.



Wow has it been that long? I still have vague memories of using him at times in some recent season.

I would certainly agree that West Ham are proving to be one of those teams where the goals are spread between quite a bunch of players this season, making it a bit tricky. Anderson has done good for me since I got him in some weeks ago, but I'm ready for him to have a week where he doesn't contribute.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2018)

Chances are also strong West Ham will concede a weak 'consolation' goal that'll ruin Fabianski's clean sheet, too.


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Arnautovic would almost certainly be in the points if he was still on the pitch


I dunno. We've scored three and Anderson has nothing.


----------



## elbows (Dec 4, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Chances are also strong West Ham will concede a weak 'consolation' goal that'll ruin Fabianski's clean sheet, too.



Even if his clean sheet gets ruined he has penalty saved points.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2018)

elbows said:


> Even if his clean sheet gets ruined he has penalty saved points.


Exactly; penalty save points are secure, but the clean sheet points hang in the balance!


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Chances are also strong West Ham will concede a weak 'consolation' goal that'll ruin Fabianski's clean sheet, too.


Hahahaha


Fucking shit goal as well. Apparently you can just wrestle the goalkeeper out of the way.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2018)

FUCKING ARSEHOLE FUCKING FUCKERS


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2018)

NINETY PLUS FUCKING FIVE!! WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK, HAMMERS?!


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> NINETY PLUS FUCKING FIVE!! WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK, HAMMERS?!


Blatant foul too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2018)

Fucking Laporte coming on! For WHAT?!

At least it's not Sterling, I guess...


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 4, 2018)

Ederson cleanie gone...but yep, at least Sterling stays off. Phew.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2018)

Watford corner, City break, Laporte goal.

Here we go...


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 4, 2018)

Fuck's sake. Just seen that Sane lost his clean sheet (obvs) _and _his bonus. And Ederson got booked as well.

Shit show


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2018)

#pepout


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2018)

Brighton 3-0 up, concede in the 81st minute.
City 2-0 up, concede in the 85th minute.
West Ham 3-0 up, concede in the NINETY-FIFTH FUCKING MINUTE.

Fucking Sunday park defending


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 4, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> West Ham 2-0 up


3 up (ooh-er)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> 3 up (ooh-er)


Aye, sorry, in my injustice-fulled rage I jabbed the wrong key.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2018)

Guy at the top of my work league* had Sterling as captain and Arnautovic as vice. Looooooooooooooooser  


*who doesn't even work for us, he's just a mate of someone who does...


----------



## belboid (Dec 5, 2018)

No Salah, Mane, or Firmino tonight. 

Thank fuck I made Wilson my vice captain. I think that’s going to bring me most of my points today.


----------



## elbows (Dec 5, 2018)

belboid said:


> No Salah, Mane, or Firmino tonight.
> 
> Thank fuck I made Wilson my vice captain. I think that’s going to bring me most of my points today.



Yes I have been slapped in the face by the rotation doom sausage. Luckily I was ready for this midweek letdown after similar experiences in previous years, but it still stings.

Possibility of Salah coming on for a brief period near the end of the game is also of concern.


----------



## elbows (Dec 5, 2018)

Kane, Martial and Richarlison are helping me to steadily shred the doom sausage and throw it to the pigeons.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2018)

Still storming up both urban leagues - triple captained Stirling thinking this was a double week he didn't play and it wasn't a double week  still vc Sane got tripled and that won me the p2p game


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2018)

If I don't use my wildcards before Xmas do i lose them?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2018)

tommers said:


> If I don't use my wildcards before Xmas do i lose them?


It is traditional to use the wild card in a wild panic within the 1st couple of weeks of the season. I don't think you understand the game


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2018)

marty21 said:


> It is traditional to use the wild card in a wild panic within the 1st couple of weeks of the season. I don't think you understand the game


Not used anything yet. I seem to remember you get another wildcard. But not sure about the others.

It's OK, I found out. Fantasy Premier League, Official Fantasy Football Game of the Premier League

Wilcard twice.  Everything else once.

*cracks fingers*


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 6, 2018)

tommers said:


> Not used anything yet. I seem to remember you get another wildcard. But not sure about the others.
> 
> It's OK, I found out. Fantasy Premier League, Official Fantasy Football Game of the Premier League
> 
> ...


Also important to know: if you don't use it by, IIRC, the 28th December, you lose your first one.


----------



## elbows (Dec 6, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Also important to know: if you don't use it by, IIRC, the 28th December, you lose your first one.



This year the rules say the cutoff is 29 Dec 14:00.

Anyway that was some crazy midweek action, I did pretty well out of it in the end but it was a disaster for some.


----------



## rekil (Dec 6, 2018)

I had deleted my account but reactivated by accident to find I had the league's highest or 2nd highest points for the weekend round despite injuries and so on. So wildcard played.



Spoiler


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 7, 2018)

i have managed to reach the top 80 of the urban league


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 7, 2018)

copliker said:


> I had deleted my account but reactivated by accident to find I had the league's highest or 2nd highest points for the weekend round despite injuries and so on. So wildcard played.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I did wonder about "deleted". Thought it was a rage quit


----------



## rekil (Dec 8, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I did wonder about "deleted". Thought it was a rage quit


Just busy and trying to cut down on timesucks.


----------



## elbows (Dec 8, 2018)

No Wilson, and Alex-Arnold is only on the bench. Not the best start to the game week but never mind, anything could still happen.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 8, 2018)

I've got both, but what the fuck is Klopp doing starting Milner at RB rather than TAA??


----------



## elbows (Dec 8, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I've got both, but what the fuck is Klopp doing starting Milner at RB rather than TAA??



He did tell everyone that he had a plan to rest Alex-Arnold. And that plan obviously had to be modified after Alex-Arnolds midweek rest was cancelled by the Gomez injury.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 8, 2018)

elbows said:


> He did tell everyone that he had a plan to rest Alex-Arnold. And that plan obviously had to be modified after Alex-Arnolds midweek rest was cancelled by the Gomez injury.


He didn't tell _me_


----------



## elbows (Dec 8, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> He didn't tell _me_



I did hear those words from him, but there wasn't much I could do about it as I had other defensive problems to fix, and I thought Alex-Arnold might still have to play this weekend if I was lucky. I forgot about various commentators mantra that Milner could play almost anywhere on the pitch.


----------



## elbows (Dec 8, 2018)

I hate it when the gameweek takes more than 40 minutes after team selection deadline to show up on the fantasy site. Come on!


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2018)

Salah has just outscored my entire midweek team


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 8, 2018)

Sterling's going to get 4 and an assist against Chelsea, nae bother.


----------



## rekil (Dec 8, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I did wonder about "deleted". Thought it was a rage quit


Now I want to ragequit.


----------



## elbows (Dec 16, 2018)

Well I don't think this is the first time I have got Kane in and captained him for weeks due to some form and good run of upcoming fixtures, only to have become disgruntled after two weeks. Whether I give him another chance depends on how todays games go, could be interesting!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 16, 2018)

Shocking week so far for me after such a belter last week. Need a Salah hat trick and a Liverpool clean sheet again


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2018)

Anyone else not realise the gameweek started last night? Colleague mentioned it as we went out for our Christmas send-off drinks


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 22, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Anyone else not realise the gameweek started last night? Colleague mentioned it as we went out for our Christmas send-off drinks


I didn't, but I'd sorted my team out Wednesday and it turned out ok - 39 points from last night.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2018)

S☼I said:


> I didn't, but I'd sorted my team out Wednesday and it turned out ok - 39 points from last night.


I hate you and everyone like you.

You disgust me.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 22, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I hate you and everyone like you.
> 
> You disgust me.


Sorry, I can't quite hear you from up near the top of the league


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Sorry, I can't quite hear you from up near the top of the league


Talking about league positions. How gauche


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm not even in the bastard cup because my score for the qualifying GW wasn't high enough to get me into the top 4m teams.

FOUR MILLION, and I still couldn't make it.

This is clearly a 'rebuilding' season for me...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 22, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Talking about league positions. How gauche


Was very careful not to mention my league position, and not just because I don't know it.

Feel free to gloat in May when I've left the plumetting team unattended for two months after ragequitting in March


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Was very careful not to mention my league position, and not just because I don't know it.


Touche.


S☼I said:


> Feel free to gloat in May when I've left the plumetting team unattended for two months after ragequitting in March


I dare say your unattended team will still do better than my morass of confusion, panic and misinformed asset grabbing.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm not even in the bastard cup because my score for the qualifying GW wasn't high enough to get me into the top 4m teams.
> 
> FOUR MILLION, and I still couldn't make it.
> 
> This is clearly a 'rebuilding' season for me...


You need to get Big Sam in .


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2018)

marty21 said:


> You need to get Big Sam in .


Steady on, now...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 22, 2018)

I can feel a  coming on.

I was not expecting that from Chelsea - Leicester or West Ham - Watford or the Man City game.

15 points on the sodding bench as well.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2018)

I think the Palace win was something like 168/1 when City went 1-0 up.


----------



## tommers (Dec 22, 2018)

Jesus christ. My team is a sea of wrecked dreams and unfulfilled promise. Nobody apart from Aubameyang has anything. And Milivojevic is sat there on my bench.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 22, 2018)

If I've worked out out right, I think I'm gonna win my cup match on goals scored. Two vs one


----------



## elbows (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm not having a great couple of game weeks, although various wacky results mean I do seem to have gotten away with the bargain-basement defence that I have at the moment more than I would normally expect to. My defence haven't got me many points, but most others peoples defence has been worse than expected too so that's why I somewhat got away with it.

I'm also having trouble finding the sort of difference maker players that I could actually imagine significantly helping me to get back to a respectable position before the end of the season. Oh well, at least with Mourinho gone and some teams form changing (eg Southampton) there are 5 or so players that may suddenly be of interest and may increase the variety.

I was looking back at the festive period last season. Sterling, Kane and Salah served me well a year ago, and Hazard was a dud (although I haven't checked whether he found his form as soon as I sold him towards the end of that period). I don't quite have faith that those players will manage the same points haul this time around, but they could yet make my Christmas largely groan-free. I probably would have given Hazard another go but because he did nout yesterday, he will have to impress me one more time before I mess my team up to get him.

Now then, do something today please Kane, or else I am starting the festive period with rather poor momentum.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 23, 2018)

elbows said:


> I'm not having a great couple of game weeks, although various wacky results mean I do seem to have gotten away with the bargain-basement defence that I have at the moment more than I would normally expect to. My defence haven't got me many points, but most others peoples defence has been worse than expected too so that's why I somewhat got away with it.
> 
> I'm also having trouble finding the sort of difference maker players that I could actually imagine significantly helping me to get back to a respectable position before the end of the season. Oh well, at least with Mourinho gone and some teams form changing (eg Southampton) there are 5 or so players that may suddenly be of interest and may increase the variety.
> 
> ...


Hazard is 8th in the form table, 2nd on overall points. What more do you need? 

Kane just scrapes the top 20 on form, btw. And he's 13th in the points table. Oh, and he costs £1.5m more.


----------



## elbows (Dec 23, 2018)

I think I will stick with Kane cheers all the same, his stats are getting better


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 23, 2018)

elbows said:


> I think I will stick with Kane cheers all the same, his stats are getting better


Hah, that post didn't age well


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 23, 2018)

Son basically saves my weekend, and all I can think is "bugger, should have captained him"  

Could have done without Kate getting a brace too, given how many around me that helped.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 23, 2018)

son and kane have made about half my points this week

although also inclined to agree with the sentiment of 



Lord Camomile said:


> "bugger, should have captained him"



and all a bit tight in my H2H match this week - may come down to bonus points and all the rest of it, as my opponent has done the triple captain thing this week.


----------



## elbows (Dec 23, 2018)

The Boxing Day fixtures look great on paper, but come shortly after 2pm that day I expect to be groaning due to team rotation stuff.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 24, 2018)

a 72-71 win in the H2H and in to the top 75 in the main league


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 29, 2018)

Had my transfers all planned out, but wanted to wait for any last minute team news.

Then forgot 

Second half of my season is going to need bloody miracles  A lot riding on the deployment of the wildcard.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 29, 2018)

i was expecting more from tottenham today.

and they probably did as well...


----------



## belboid (Dec 31, 2018)

I think, I ave this horrible feeling...that I am about to break what has been my golden rule over how ever many years of FF I've played.

I might well buy a  ManUre player.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 1, 2019)

hmph

tottenham didn't really try in the second half.  8-0 (with the right people scoring) would have been a much better result...


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 2, 2019)

Just noticed my team changes weren't saved by the app.


----------



## elbows (Jan 2, 2019)

elbows said:


> If there aren't many point to be had today then this could be the proper start of my comeback (towards the u75 non-h2h2 league top 50 at least, such are the depths to which I have sunk).



Well it took a month since I said that to really get back into the u75 top 50 and stand a chance of staying there by the end of the game week. Depending on how various peoples captains do tonight and tomorrow, I will either be very comfortably well within the top 50 and well positioned to climb further, or still just hanging on by my fingernails like I was at the end of the last game week.

So I'm happy, especially as what was possibly my most 'bargain basement' ever defence seems to have gotten me through the holiday period and kept the money free for great players like Pogba and Son. I even managed to reduce my weekly transfer spending to more like 4 points than 8 of late, and just managed my first '0 points on transfers this week' of the season (not including wildcards). Time to shake things up again!

I have Martial left this week as a significant differential compared to most teams, so I hope he does something tonight.


----------



## elbows (Jan 2, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Just noticed my team changes weren't saved by the app.



What was supposed to be different with your team this week?


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 2, 2019)

elbows said:


> What was supposed to be different with your team this week?


Patricio in goal
Pogba captain (Hazard vc)
Rondon on the bench
Wan B in


----------



## elbows (Jan 2, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Patricio in goal
> Pogba captain (Hazard vc)
> Rondon on the bench
> Wan B in



Well good luck, since there is still a chance the team you ended up with will out perform the one you wanted (and Rashfords groin may make the team a bit more like the one you wanted in the first place).


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 2, 2019)

pogba got me fuck all points. and I added him and made him captain for this match.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 2, 2019)

was expecting better of wolves.

and 10 points on the sodding bench so far


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 2, 2019)

Tomkins racking up the points lately. Rashford did well for me tonight with a goal and an assist. Not too bad a week so far. Counting on a Liverpool clean sheet and a cross from Robertson to Salah for the winner tomorrow


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jan 3, 2019)

Son is off to the Asian cup after the next round of prem games. I think Kane will score fewer after that as well as Son does a lot of running and gets a lot of his assists. Moura or Lamela won't set up as many.

Just put Rashford in so that means he'll be on the united subs bench watching Lukaku score next time no doubt. Frustrating game innit.


----------



## rekil (Jan 4, 2019)

The h2h table is a bit tight isn't it.


----------



## elbows (Jan 11, 2019)

Ah I think I needed that break after all the xmas footie, but now its back to fantasy football once more. I just hope Son impresses again in his last game before going away.

My defence is no longer only bargain basement, although I will probably adjust it further again for next week.

I'm also still waiting for my luck to run out in regards to not having Hazard in my team. Not much I can do about it till one of my expensive players pisses me off though.


----------



## elbows (Jan 12, 2019)

There are going to be rather a lot of bonus points to come shortly today.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 12, 2019)

i did see one or two things this week recommending having an arsenal player or three.

rather glad i didn't bother to do anything about it...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2019)

and i was expecting better from tottenham today


----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2019)

Joint top in the h2h league (Well,  3rd on points scored)  I was bottom earlier in the season .


----------



## big eejit (Jan 13, 2019)

Kane injured? 

Replacements? 

Aguero seems like the obvious choice


----------



## passenger (Jan 15, 2019)

Draw in head to head 54-54 mid table in h2h  just played my wild card up to 68 th 
getting better, think my wild card really has done me a big favour


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2019)

Everyone can afford salah now that kane is crocked and son is off.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jan 17, 2019)

Blumin put Kane in Sunday evening before the injury was on the web site. 

I think Jesus may be the best alternative. Would be Abemayang but the gooners seem off form and play Chelsea and City in the next 3 games.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## big eejit (Jan 18, 2019)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Blumin put Kane in Sunday evening before the injury was on the web site.
> 
> I think Jesus may be the best alternative. Would be Abemayang but the gooners seem off form and play Chelsea and City in the next 3 games.



I have Auba so I've decided to go with Rashford as Kane replacement. Wasn't sure about Jesus / Aguero game time.

Wondering if I should have gone with Firmino.


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2019)

Seem to have reached the point in the season where those of us who want to indulge in extremely early double game week nerdery can read long articles about likely dates and fixtures affected.

When are the FPL Blank and Double Gameweeks likely to happen?

I suppose this is also the time where I repeat the same old story about how the first season I played, I got so many points during the double game weeks that I was left with an overinflated opinion of how magical and fun these weeks can be, when in fact I will struggle to ever have weeks as good as those again.

Speaking of which, has anyone here ever managed to get 200 points or more in a week? I know that we are lucky to get 100 or more a few times a season, so 200 seems a bit crazy. But since I managed 184 in that double game week that one time, others much have done better at some point and I wondered if anyone had any memories of that sort of thing or past trumps they wanted to reflect on.

If there was more choice of in form players right now then I would probably talk about that a bit more instead of nerding and nostalging, but things are a bit dull at the moment in regards to variations between teams. January transfer window hasn't done much to liven things up so far and at this rate it will probably remove as many vaguely viable player options as it adds.


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2019)

As for my team this week, I was sort of hoping to remain a bit cool on transfer spending, but I already had to get rid of Son and further injuries destroyed my restraint. I suppose it is fitting that I've spent 8 points on transfers for a week where I face fez in the h2h, since we like to banter about my spending on those fronts. But I'd really calmed down recently, by my standards. Ah well, never afraid to spend the points if I have to but I'm not that confident that my team can compensate for this straight away with this weekends fixtures.


----------



## elbows (Jan 20, 2019)

The somewhat improbable task of winning my h2h battle this week requires Sterling to get 12 points more than Bernardo Silva (who is on the bench, 2 points from Richarlison instead if he doesn't come on). I don't expect this to happen but at least it is still vaguely plausible.


----------



## elbows (Jan 20, 2019)

That 2nd Salah goal was pretty hilarious, getting points from that is the real bonus


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 29, 2019)

Fucking Murray; did jack all in my team for weeks, _now_ he grabs a brace


----------



## elbows (Jan 29, 2019)

Looking at both the confirmed and possible blanks and double gameweeks to come this season, I'm not very excited about it, although the actual points haul may end up having nothing to do with what the fixtures look like on paper.

And now we have the usual man city player selection dilemmas combined with a double gameweek for them so soon after tonights performance. Evertons form doesnt exactly get me excited either. So maybe I will change my habits and not spend many points on this little double gameweek.

This current gameweek in progress looks like I've done ok because of something I didnt do, rather than something I did. I resisted replacing Jimenez or Aubameyang with someone else. Tomorrow we will find out whether people who finally ditched Hazard picked a week to do it that wont result in soul destroying cries of points lost.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2019)

I seem to have reached the heights of 5th in the h2h and the top 70 in the league...


----------



## belboid (Jan 31, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I seem to have reached the heights of 5th in the h2h and the top 70 in the league...


I'm winning in one of mine!

The one that's just me  and my eight year old nephew 

Really glad I signed Digne two matches ago


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## marty21 (Feb 3, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I seem to have reached the heights of 5th in the h2h and the top 70 in the league...


Denied top stop by pesky points scored


----------



## marty21 (Feb 3, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


Feline Premier League?


----------



## elbows (Feb 3, 2019)

Well I guess that despite the weird recent team form and rotation issues, the first rule of fantasy football still applies. Aguero as captain (or triple captain) on the gameweeks where it seems obvious. Especially during double gameweeks where he still only needs one game to make a huge difference.


----------



## elbows (Feb 3, 2019)

The cat live commentary on final score was great, I considered myself lucky to be watching it at the time and had a good laugh.


----------



## rekil (Feb 3, 2019)

I need a goal from West Ham tomorrow. That cat has a better chance of scoring. Oh, and an Everton clean sheet lol.


----------



## belboid (Feb 3, 2019)

copliker said:


> Oh, and an Everton clean sheet lol.


Since he's at the arse end of my subs bench (just behind Neves), I'm expecting a hat-trick from Dignes.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 3, 2019)

Had the choice of TCing Aguero or Sterling.. Went for Sterling as I thought he had the better chance of playing both games.

Can't complain I guess


----------



## marty21 (Feb 5, 2019)

I captained Aguero


#whichisnice


----------



## rekil (Feb 5, 2019)

belboid said:


> Since he's at the arse end of my subs bench (just behind Neves), I'm expecting a hat-trick from Dignes.


I now need a clean sheet, something from Richarlison and about 20 Pickford saves. At least Lee Peltier (3.9!) didn't let me down.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 5, 2019)

My opponent was able to triple captain Agurero though


----------



## elbows (Feb 5, 2019)

copliker said:


> I now need a clean sheet, something from Richarlison and about 20 Pickford saves. At least Lee Peltier (3.9!) didn't let me down.



My h2h opponent needs Aguero not to play again (as I have him as captain) and for Pickford to save 5 penalties.


----------



## elbows (Feb 6, 2019)

Aguero starts again, mwahaha. 

Richarlison and Sigurdsson on the bench, capitulation or genius, we shall see.


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2019)

I didn't even realise that two teams had a double fixture. What the actual fuck is all that about?

Why not just start the week from today?


----------



## elbows (Feb 6, 2019)

tommers said:


> I didn't even realise that two teams had a double fixture. What the actual fuck is all that about?
> 
> Why not just start the week from today?



That would make no difference because they both have games this coming weekend as well, so they would just have 2 games next gameweek instead of this one.

It happens every year, usually one or two weeks like this one where only a few teams have a double. Then later in the season usually another two gameweeks where numerous teams play twice (and weeks where they dont play at all). Granted probably not quite as many teams will be part of that this season because most of these things are caused by cup games, and so many teams are out of the cups already this year.


----------



## elbows (Feb 6, 2019)

So beware the flipside, 4 teams arent playing in week 27 and the system wont give you any special compensation for this.

Chelsea and Brighton are the other two but their fixture wasnt rescheduled to this week like the Everton Man City one was because Brighton have a cup replay today.


----------



## belboid (Feb 6, 2019)

Rescheduled cos of city chelski in the league cup final on the 24th.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2019)

Top 2 clash in the H2H league today, somehow I am in the top 2


----------



## elbows (Feb 10, 2019)

I shouldnt laugh at others misfortune but it was quite impressive seeing Kolasinac undo his goal and cleansheet points (and likely bonus) with that own goal. Up to 10 points (depending on what bonus he was on for) gone in the blink of an eye.

Now I'm only 19 points behind butchers in our h2h scrap. Hopefully Son and Sterling can narrow or kill that gap today, and Jimenez & Doherty can outscore Moutinho and Bennett tomorrow.

I wont take it personally that butchers triple captained Salah against me  Probably more to do with what Salah did in the previous meeting with Bournemouth.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 10, 2019)

elbows said:


> I shouldnt laugh at others misfortune but it was quite impressive seeing Kolasinac undo his goal and cleansheet points (and likely bonus) with that own goal. Up to 10 points (depending on what bonus he was on for) gone in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Now I'm only 19 points behind butchers in our h2h scrap. Hopefully Son and Sterling can narrow or kill that gap today, and Jimenez & Doherty can outscore Moutinho and Bennett tomorrow.
> 
> I wont take it personally that butchers triple captained Salah against me  Probably more to do with what Salah did in the previous meeting with Bournemouth.


It was that and the fact that i think i failed to play my TC at all last year due to misunderstanding how the chips work and (finally) i really need to beat you to get to top ten in H2H. This year has been ridiculous - i'm sure for about 4 weeks running at the end of last year i was the second highest scorer but playing the top scorer. 2nd bottom at xmas is not good.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 10, 2019)

Wolves have an amazing run of fixtures btw


----------



## rekil (Feb 10, 2019)

I probably should've checked who I was playing in the h2h before doing a load of transfers. I now require 30 points from Doherty to stay in touch with the top bunch.


----------



## elbows (Feb 10, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> It was that and the fact that i think i failed to play my TC at all last year due to misunderstanding how the chips work



Oh that rings a bell, you like to play your wildcard on one of the double gameweeks rather than the week before?



> and (finally) i really need to beat you to get to top ten in H2H. This year has been ridiculous - i'm sure for about 4 weeks running at the end of last year i was the second highest scorer but playing the top scorer. 2nd bottom at xmas is not good.



One week this season in the h2h I suffered what I'm sure is my worst h2h defeat - 39 points vs 103 points, ouch!

h2h doesnt really suit me that well due to my transfer antics in the first half of the season (and then again near the end). Really going to try to navigate the final part of the season without so many 'spent 24 points this week' moments. Maybe I am more likely to avoid such things this year because I am not terribly excited about many of the potential double gameweek matches, though things on that front will become clearer once next weekends FA cup games are done.


----------



## elbows (Feb 10, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Wolves have an amazing run of fixtures btw



I've not looked properly, got more obsessed with how I will be dodging the partially blank weeks like week 27. But what you are saying certainly explains why so many people suddenly have Moutinho.

I'm certainly glad Wolves have been having fun in the prem this season, there hasnt been too much excitement and variety from a fantasy perspective this year so i dread to imagine what barrels I'd have scraped if there were no Wolves options on the table.


----------



## elbows (Feb 10, 2019)

copliker said:


> I probably should've checked who I was playing in the h2h before doing a load of transfers. I now require 30 points from Doherty to stay in touch with the top bunch.



Well he certainly loves to score and Monday night football can be a bit weird at times, but yeah, thats quite the mountain to climb!

I'm just glad I didnt rush to swap Aguero back to Aubameyang this week, would have done that long before news of his illness (and bullshit from manager about being sure he would be ready) if player price changes had forced my hand early, especially given how promising the fixture looked on paper.

I hope a midfielder I havent got yet really impresses, otherwise I've not got much clue who to replace Sterling with next gameweek. Probably too late for a no-brainer option to catch my attention since most of this weeks games are done already. Mane seems obvious but putting so many of my eggs in the Man Utd v Liverpool basket seems well risky.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 10, 2019)

I triple-captained Rashford.

Who didn't play.

FML


----------



## rekil (Feb 10, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I triple-captained Rashford.
> 
> Who didn't play.
> 
> FML


Vice gets the points?


----------



## elbows (Feb 10, 2019)

Yeah there are quite a few vice-captain points to come this week. I know someone who will get 16 more points from that, someone who will get 8 and someone who will get 6, someone with Son as vc (not much use, butchers bribed the ref!) and someone with Moutinho.


----------



## elbows (Feb 10, 2019)

elbows said:


> I hope a midfielder I havent got yet really impresses, otherwise I've not got much clue who to replace Sterling with next gameweek.



Maybe Eriksen will qualify for that.


----------



## elbows (Feb 10, 2019)

At least Aguero and Sterling start and Sane does not.


----------



## elbows (Feb 10, 2019)

Oh yes Son you human battery.


----------



## elbows (Feb 10, 2019)

When I first played fantasy Aguero was already a must-have for most, so its such a novelty these last few weeks to have Aguero when so many people dont.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 10, 2019)

two players (one Liverpool and one Man City) unused (real world) substitutes this weekend, and only one of my three (FPL) substitutes actually played.

one Chelsea player bloody useless.

one defender getting a minus score.

Bugger.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 11, 2019)

AverageJoe said:


> Had the choice of TCing Aguero or Sterling.. Went for Sterling as I thought he had the better chance of playing both games.
> 
> Can't complain I guess



Same!  Are you keeping Aguero next game week?


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 11, 2019)

Not sure. He's not playing in the round of matches.

Fa cup this week and then a blank week for City


----------



## elbows (Feb 11, 2019)

He went up in value last night even though he isnt playing next gameweek.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> It was that and the fact that i think i failed to play my TC at all last year due to misunderstanding how the chips work and (finally) i really need to beat you to get to top ten in H2H. This year has been ridiculous - i'm sure for about 4 weeks running at the end of last year i was the second highest scorer but playing the top scorer. 2nd bottom at xmas is not good.


We have a similar point score overall , but somehow I'm top of the league and you are well down the table .


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 12, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Wolves have an amazing run of fixtures btw



Just wildcarded and have 3 Wolves players in now. Jimenez is great value


----------



## elbows (Feb 15, 2019)

The only problem with Wolves run of fixtures is that they seem to have developed a slight reputation for being more likely to turn up during games against the top teams.

For once I have a team that I am happy with, but I have to change it a bit anyway due to the missing games in week 27.


----------



## elbows (Feb 22, 2019)

Wan-Bissaka is out of this weekends game.

I've got no pissing idea who to captain this week, and the failure of most city players to fall in ownership/value to the same extent that usually happens for blanks is also annoying.


----------



## belboid (Feb 22, 2019)

My line up is a bit weird, frankly. I think I have played the right wildcard, which will mean the squad is back to normal next week.


----------



## elbows (Feb 22, 2019)

belboid said:


> My line up is a bit weird, frankly. I think I have played the right wildcard, which will mean the squad is back to normal next week.



I guess I am quadruple concerned at the moment. Nerves for 4 reasons:

Dont know who to captain (or who everyone else is most likely to captain).
Facing some people who will splurge one of their special cards this week.
The midweek gameweek in a few days, well the rotation risks associated with it and possibly weird evening form from some teams.
I've had a great run (eg made it back up to 47th in non-h2h league by week 20 and then got up to 20th place by week 26) and I'm afraid most of those gains could come undone over the next 10 days.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 22, 2019)

I've gone with Aubameyang as captain and decided not to transfer Aguero out, since his value seems to have gone up rather than down and there's a run of soft fixtures to come. Wondering if I won't regret bringing not bringing in cheap and cheerful Rondon though...


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2019)

belboid said:


> My line up is a bit weird, frankly. I think I have played the right wildcard, which will mean the squad is back to normal next week.


Not only is my line up weird, but it's also stupid.  The one player I explicitly, deliberately, bought was Son.  And I've left him on the fucking bench.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 23, 2019)

belboid said:


> Not only is my line up weird, but it's also stupid.  The one player I explicitly, deliberately, bought was Son.  And I've left him on the fucking bench.



Such a good price just after he came back from international duty. In my line up.

Wan-Bissaka injured tho


----------



## elbows (Feb 23, 2019)

Well so far its one of those weeks where the people who have left their teams with 3 or 4 empty slots and nothing on the bench, are getting away with it to a great extent. Because so many players are only picking up 0-2 points so far anyway.

Not that very many will find out hwo they've done this week until Sunday, where the high stakes battle of the captains mostly takes place simultaneously this week. Apart from those who were unlucky enough to captain Son or made a really wacky captaincy choice.


----------



## elbows (Feb 23, 2019)

Just catching up with rearranged fixtures.

Wolves Man Utd moved from wk 33 to wk 32.
Man Utd Man City moved from wk 31 to wk 35.

4 games postponed from wk 31 still to be rescheduled.
Chelsea Brighton from wk 27 still to be rescheduled.
A maximum of 3 other games from wk 33 could yet be postponed depending on FA cup results.


----------



## elbows (Feb 24, 2019)

Bah, wrong captain choice, Aubameyang is on the bench.

I know earlier in the season this didnt matter a few times because he still came on as a sub and managed to score multiple times, but I'm not managing to cling to that hope much this time around.

Never mind, at least there will only be a day or so for me to lick my wounds before the next gameweek.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 24, 2019)

elbows said:


> Bah, wrong captain choice, Aubameyang is on the bench.
> 
> I know earlier in the season this didnt matter a few times because he still came on as a sub and managed to score multiple times, but I'm not managing to cling to that hope much this time around.
> 
> Never mind, at least there will only be a day or so for me to lick my wounds before the next gameweek.



nooooo


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 24, 2019)

Sake. Emery is killing me, man


----------



## elbows (Feb 24, 2019)

Rashford limping, this week is fucked lol.


----------



## elbows (Feb 24, 2019)

Well that didnt settle much, though well done to those who had Lacazette as captain.

I think I managed to retain 20th place in the non-h2h league, and depending on bonuses I could have lost my h2h game by one point, drawn, or, as the bonus points system is starting to look as of writing, possibly won by one point.


----------



## elbows (Feb 27, 2019)

Midweek rotation has worked out much better for me so far. Not that any of them have started playing yet but at least they will be duds on the field rather than duds on the bench.


----------



## elbows (Feb 27, 2019)

Liverpool defender points madness. I've got Robertson and Alex-Arnold and still find myself greedy for Van Dijk


----------



## elbows (Mar 2, 2019)

Not as much fun without the banter here.

At least I sold Aubameyang before todays game.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 2, 2019)

elbows said:


> At least I sold Aubameyang before todays game.


I did not 

Two Arsenal players in my team, one with -1, the other -2. Luckily the latter, Torreira, is second on my bench. Will be just my luck that two of my starting lineup don't play, of course...


----------



## elbows (Mar 2, 2019)

Pogba wasnt content with going down to 0 points by missing a penalty, he fancied a yellow card too to ensure those who captained him got -2 points for their choice. I've got him but I didnt captain him. This gameweek is a right mess. I've got Duffy on the bench too, spent a while trying to think of a way to include him in my squad last night but I failed, more fool me.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 2, 2019)

elbows said:


> I've got him but I didnt captain him.


I did 

So, that's two missed penalties in my team, including one for the captain, 3 goals for Utd but absolutely nothing for Pogba or Rashford, Doherty coming on for 43 minutes leaving AWB on my bench, Patricio not on _at all... _I hate this game


----------



## elbows (Mar 2, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Patricio not on _at all... _I hate this game



Patricio not playing was one of the few things that was telegraphed well ahead of time in their press conference, but then I do have too much free time on my hands to keep an eye on these things.

I've done as crap as everyone this week so far, perhaps very slightly worse, and it certainly feels worse as I spent 8 points on transfers again. And I havent got Salah or Mane so tomorrow might cause me to be properly pummelled. Or perhaps Vardy, Hazard, Alex-Arnold and Robertson will be enough for me to get away with it again. My captain already failed, it was Sterling.

Either way I'm going to sink a good few places in the non-H2H league tonight.


----------



## rekil (Mar 2, 2019)

Those penalty misses have ended my season. Mid table mediocrity it is.


----------



## elbows (Mar 2, 2019)

copliker said:


> Those penalty misses have ended my season. Mid table mediocrity it is.



Which table? Anything left to play for elsewhere?

Around this part of the season I like to cheer myself up by seeing who has already used a fair few of their chips and wildcard. I had a look just now and there are maybe half a dozen people above me in the non-h2h u75 league who could be vulnerable to various extents.

Oh now I am remembering that last season was weird in that I got more points out of the blank week where I used my free hit than I did in the double gameweeks where I used bench boost and triple captain. If the successful blank happens for me again then I'll be in a much better fantasy football mood in two weeks time.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2019)

8 points from 6 players so far.

What a shit show


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 2, 2019)

2 from 6


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> 2 from 6


Makes me look good! Thank fuck for Ashley Barnes and his magnificent six points. One from the other five. 

Looks like it will be 3-0 to Everton tomorrow with Salah sent off.


----------



## rekil (Mar 3, 2019)

elbows said:


> Which table?


All of them.


> Anything left to play for elsewhere?


Not really. 6 points off top in some public h2h I don't look at.


----------



## elbows (Mar 3, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> 8 points from 6 players so far.
> 
> What a shit show



Feel free to carry on being shit, for the purposes of me getting vaguely close to you by the end of the season so we can have another amusing discussion about points spent on transfers 

By the way, someone in the non-h2h spent 32 points on transfers in week 28, I wonder if they meant to play their wildcard!


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 3, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> 2 from 6


I thought tha was quite impressive. 6,087,579 out of 6,234,951 players....

but we have someone in the league currently on zero points! And it's not even a dead team


----------



## elbows (Mar 3, 2019)

Well at least Hazard starts against Fulham so maybe I will get lucky after bringing him in especially for this game (and perhaps a few subsequent ones depending on how he does this week).

David Luiz is only on the bench, which suits me as my h2h opponent has him.

Come on Vardy, do something other than bashing heads with the Watford goalie.


----------



## elbows (Mar 3, 2019)

Ahh thats better, nice one Vardy. He had previously contributed minus one points to my overall total since I had him at the start of the season and if I remember properly he got sent off.


----------



## elbows (Mar 3, 2019)

Looks like I got a way with that but it still wasnt much fun watching the Liverpool game without me having Mane or Salah.

Hey ho, got away with spending 8 points two weeks in a row while still going slightly up in the tables instead of down. My season is following the usual pattern for me, will I continue the climb or will I break the pattern and fumble my chips?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 3, 2019)

Yep, beating top teams  getting hammered  by abandoned teams. This season. My life.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 3, 2019)

meh


----------



## elbows (Mar 3, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Yep, beating top teams  getting hammered  by abandoned teams. This season. My life.



I know you are pretty h2h focussed but we are storming the top 20 of the non-h2h league in recent weeks. OK storming might be slightly overstating it but you are going up by most measures and you can still make the top 10 in the h2h.

I confess that I still enjoy influencing the top of the h2h table by beating teams that are at those giddy heights, even when I'm not close to those realms myself. Dont you enjoy being a threat each week even if your overall position isnt so hot? I'm not really an optimist but it seems I can usually find some positive angle to gloat about!

I havent noticed quite as many obvious zombie teams this season, I'm sure there are a few out there but I dont remember suffering the humiliation of being mauled by a dead sheep so much this season.


----------



## elbows (Mar 3, 2019)

Choosing who to captain seems to have become a nightmare in recent weeks, thats one thing I'm not enjoying at the moment.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 3, 2019)

elbows said:


> I know you are pretty h2h focussed but we are storming the top 20 of the non-h2h league in recent weeks. OK storming might be slightly overstating it but you are going up by most measures and you can still make the top 10 in the h2h.
> 
> I confess that I still enjoy influencing the top of the h2h table by beating teams that are at those giddy heights, even when I'm not close to those realms myself. Dont you enjoy being a threat each week even if your overall position isnt so hot? I'm not really an optimist but it seems I can usually find some positive angle to gloat about!
> 
> I havent noticed quite as many obvious zombie teams this season, I'm sure there are a few out there but I dont remember suffering the humiliation of being mauled by a dead sheep so much this season.


Yes, but shush lad you're going to jinx us.

On the h2h, absolutely, evil fun - esp as there is so many on the same points this year.


----------



## elbows (Mar 4, 2019)

I cannot shush myself, like the sprinklers at Bournemouth the other week my big gob comes on before the game has even finished.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2019)

Astonishing that I'm 2nd in the h2h 
Football eh?


----------



## starfish (Mar 6, 2019)

A win after 4 losses in a row. That was nice.


----------



## elbows (Mar 8, 2019)

marty21 said:


> Astonishing that I'm 2nd in the h2h
> Football eh?



Yeah good stuff!

I am still a little giddy with my progress in the 2nd half of the season. I was 47th at the end of week 20 in the non-h2h and now I am 17th. I was stuck around 14th-16th in the h2h in weeks 21-23 but now I am 5th. The wheels will fall off my wagon at some point, but I just dont know when.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2019)

elbows said:


> Yeah good stuff!
> 
> I am still a little giddy with my progress in the 2nd half of the season. I was 47th at the end of week 20 in the non-h2h and now I am 17th. I was stuck around 14th-16th in the h2h in weeks 21-23 but now I am 5th. The wheels will fall off my wagon at some point, but I just dont know when.


I was about 88th earlier in the season - I was Huddersfield   but a steady climb since November has seen me reach the top 30 - so I'm now sort of Leicester/Everton


----------



## elbows (Mar 8, 2019)

marty21 said:


> I was about 88th earlier in the season - I was Huddersfield   but a steady climb since November has seen me reach the top 30 - so I'm now sort of Leicester/Everton



I do enjoy the climb, rather than having it all to lose from an early stage! Not sure exactly how far I fell in the non-h2h but I know I was knocking on the door of the top 50 for a good few weeks before I actually made it to 47th by week 20, and things have gone even better since then.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 9, 2019)

Brought in Calvert-Lewin.
Calvert-Lewin scores.
Calvert-Lewin is on my bench.


----------



## elbows (Mar 9, 2019)

I was going to captain Vardy but bottled it at the last minute. Still doing well this week, just have to survive the people captaining salah, mane or hazard tomorrow.


----------



## elbows (Mar 10, 2019)

I'll be glad to see the back of non-VAR football, shite ref. (re: first goal against Liverpool)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 10, 2019)

First time I've ever transferred someone IN who's scored a hattrick that week.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 10, 2019)

meh


----------



## elbows (Mar 14, 2019)

Trying to pick an attacking west ham player for this weekend is a challenge!


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 14, 2019)

Felipe Anderson innit


----------



## tommers (Mar 14, 2019)

AverageJoe said:


> Felipe Anderson innit


On a pretty horrible run of form. Played every game this season and looks a bit knackered.

I would go Lanzini. Cheap, seems undamaged by his horrific injury, just recalled to the Argentine squad. 

Arnautovic is half arsed. Chicharito is useless. Antonio is a decent bet if he plays. Snodgrass maybe. Carroll is injured again. ffs


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 15, 2019)

AverageJoe said:


> Felipe Anderson innit



Had him in for weeks with very little return. Surely against Hudds tho...?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 15, 2019)

Will probably regret taking a 4 point hit to bring Wilson back in but Bournemouth have a great run in...


----------



## belboid (Mar 15, 2019)

I actually managed to use my Free Hit this time, after fucking it up when I tried before.  Half the squad replaced.

I'll still do shit, mind.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 15, 2019)

belboid said:


> I actually managed to use my Free Hit this time, after fucking it up when I tried before.  Half the squad replaced.
> 
> I'll still do shit, mind.



Wish I'd saved it but had a horrible week of minor injuries


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2019)

I used free hit last time and now have 6 players 

Is it worth using the wildcard? Or am I just going to have to do it again in a months time?


----------



## elbows (Mar 16, 2019)

tommers said:


> I used free hit last time and now have 6 players
> 
> Is it worth using the wildcard? Or am I just going to have to do it again in a months time?



Well there will be double gameweeks in weeks 32 and 35, although most of these extra games havent been scheduled yet and wont be until this weekends FA cup games are done. Week 33 will have less games than usual, although there will be at least 6 games that week rather than just 5 games this weekend.

I probably would not play my wildcard this week, because then you will probably be scrambling to get back players for week 32. We already know that man utd and wolves are playing twice in week 32, and there is also the international break between this weekends gameweek and the next one, which could cause injuries. If I were in your situation I would spend some points to ensure I had at least 8 or 9 players for this weekend, but that would partly depend on which players I already had that are playing, and who I would have to sacrifice. Maybe you will just have to take this weekend on the chin. If you pick the right captain you might completely get away with it.


----------



## elbows (Mar 16, 2019)

Also I have to say that the business end of this season looks especially tough to navigate. The timing of the blanks and doubles, the fixtures, the international break, the number of teams still in europe, the teams with not much rotation risk compared to the teams on form, its a right minefield even if you still have most of your chips! I can easily imagine spending 48-64 more points on transfers to get the teams I want each week, and thats with a wildcard still in hand and free hit played this week.


----------



## elbows (Mar 16, 2019)

Well I managed to pick players for this week that are actually starting in their games today, so far so good.

It did feel a bit weird picking Arnautovic, hopefully that pays off.


----------



## elbows (Mar 16, 2019)

This is the end of Fabianski in my team.

Everything is going very badly so far.


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2019)

elbows said:


> Well I managed to pick players for this week that are actually starting in their games today, so far so good.
> 
> It did feel a bit weird picking Arnautovic, hopefully that pays off.


Arnautovic is shot. He's not bothered until he gets his move in the Summer.


----------



## elbows (Mar 16, 2019)

tommers said:


> Arnautovic is shot. He's not bothered until he gets his move in the Summer.



Yes that seemed fairly likely but it was still worth a try. I used my free hit so its not like I am stuck with him at least.

Right now I think I might want man city to lose this FA cup game, it would make week 33 much easier to cope with and I'm not really feeling confident in how many points I'll get from the double gameweeks.


----------



## rekil (Mar 16, 2019)

Spend 32 points on transfers, leave King and his goals on the bench.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 16, 2019)

Took a 4 point hit to transfer in Wilson who gave me 2 points. Gutted about the 11/1 bet I had on Bournemouth to win and Wilson and Rondon both to score. Fingers crossed for Captain Mane.


----------



## elbows (Mar 17, 2019)

Looks like Brighton are going to lose their FA cup game. Which means Spurs wont have a double gameweek in week 32, will play in week 33, and will have their double gameweek in week 35 (away to man city and at home to crystal palace).

Teams without a game in week 33:
Man City, Man Utd, Wolves, Watford, Cardiff, Fulham.

Week 32 could still be very juicy. Wolves v Man Utd is the only extra game confirmed for that week so far, but there should be more soon. It seems quite likely to me that Man City will play both Fulham and Cardiff in week 32!


----------



## elbows (Mar 17, 2019)

He I spoke too soon again, extra time in that FA cup game.

Liverpool conceding against Fulham and Manes superiority over Salah may just have won me my h2h game despite it looking pretty hopeless for me yesterday.


----------



## elbows (Mar 17, 2019)

Thank fuck this week is over. Now nearly two weeks to lick wounds (although I did ok in the end) before the double gameweek. Which will now feature Spurs v Crystal Palace since Brighton won their FA cup game. 

I think it will look quite juicy on paper but there are so many teams with dodgy form at the moment that its hard to gett too excited, although I bet I still will when the moment arrives.


----------



## elbows (Mar 17, 2019)

Hmm looks like I've won 8 h2h games in a row, not used to that at all!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 17, 2019)

elbows said:


> Liverpool conceding against Fulham and Manes superiority over Salah may just have won me my h2h game despite it looking pretty hopeless for me yesterday.





i think i might have played you in the h2h

hmph


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2019)

Piss poor week


----------



## elbows (Mar 17, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i think i might have played you in the h2h
> 
> hmph



If you had Maddison in the first spot on your bench then yes, it probably was.


----------



## elbows (Mar 17, 2019)

I hope they dont take too long to announce the rest of the week 32 extra games.

So far there is:
Wolves v Man Utd
Spurs v Crystal Palace (confirmed by Spurs, not the league site yet)

I also suspect the following will happen in week 32 too (although I have a history of messing up such predictions):
Man City v Cardiff
Chelsea v Brighton
Watford v Southampton or Watford v Fulham


----------



## elbows (Mar 18, 2019)

Only took me 30 weeks to finally better the overall rank I managed after week 1, not a long slog at all, honest.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2019)

Slumped to 5th in the h2h,  and out of the top 30 in the league 

Played the free hit


----------



## elbows (Mar 19, 2019)

Oh I was right about the fixtures...



Also Brighton v Cardiff in week 34, and a bunch in week 35 that I wont go on about now.


----------



## elbows (Mar 29, 2019)

Hmmm I find myself wanting to spend less points* than I normally would for a juicy double-gameweek. What a strange feeling, I'm not used to it.

* Still quite a few points, just not 20 or 24.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 29, 2019)

elbows said:


> Hmmm I find myself wanting to spend less points* than I normally would for a juicy double-gameweek. What a strange feeling, I'm not used to it.
> 
> * Still quite a few points, just not 20 or 24.


I've turned into you


----------



## elbows (Mar 29, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> I've turned into you
> 
> View attachment 165977



I dont think the comparison counts unless you've spent points on that lot, which I find vanishingly unlikely. 

There seems to have been a lot of talk this season about using free hit for this week, which I find slightly unusual as its normally triple captain or bench boost that gets discussed most for this sort of week. I already used my free hit last gameweek, a waste in hindsight but there was no way to know that going in.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 29, 2019)

elbows said:


> I dont think the comparison counts unless you've spent points on that lot, which I find vanishingly unlikely.
> 
> There seems to have been a lot of talk this season about using free hit for this week, which I find slightly unusual as its normally triple captain or bench boost that gets discussed most for this sort of week. I already used my free hit last gameweek, a waste in hindsight but there was no way to know that going in.


It has cost me points but I'm planning to play my free hit which will wipe them out...annoyingly you can only play the FH when confirming transfers and I have the team I want already so I'll have to change it, using another 'hit', then change it back and play the FH.

The idea behind using it this week was because of the previous and next week, where not many teams are playing, so if you played it last week, you're screwed next week maybe?

I tried to get a team good for last week and next week, ignoring this double week completely as I knew I could play the FH.

It does mean no TC or BB, of course...compromises!


----------



## elbows (Mar 29, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> The idea behind using it this week was because of the previous and next week, where not many teams are playing, so if you played it last week, you're screwed next week maybe?



Yes that does make sense. It wasnt really an option for me because the team I had at the relevant point wouldnt have been much good for either of the blank weeks. I will have to improvise something for the next blank week, have a few idea but it will largely depend on how points-flush I feel after this double gameweek.

Triple captain is such an easy chip to fail to yield results, and if I want to use it this week then it just magnifies the Sterling or Aguero as captain dilemma.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 29, 2019)

i tend to use the 'free hit' for the week when a lot of my squad don't have a game so that i can have 11 on the pitch

and double games for quite a few of my squad this week.  wonder how many will get a minus score in the first game and get dropped for the second...


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 29, 2019)

I've gone bold. 

Hazard out, Hudson-Odoi in (about a 5 mill difference) .

Camarasara (sp) out, Mane in. Even though he only has one game


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 29, 2019)

And I've put hlMane on the bench as cover for Rashford.

Seemed like a brilliant idea at the time


----------



## belboid (Mar 30, 2019)

Good thing I could only afford the wrong Silva!


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 30, 2019)

Really glad I forgot to click save on ederson.


----------



## elbows (Mar 30, 2019)

Balls @ Aguero. At least he got some points before he went off.


----------



## elbows (Mar 31, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Really glad I forgot to click save on ederson.



Was that sarcasm or had you travelled backwards in time from several hours into the future?


----------



## elbows (Apr 1, 2019)

Hmm not much settled so far, will the evening games this week make the difference or will the business end of the season continue to not be very season-defining?

I suppose I am happy to have mostly got away with spending 12 points on transfers and not fielding any Liverpool players, but I'm starting to get bored with 'it could have been much worse'.


----------



## elbows (Apr 2, 2019)

Aguero wont play tomorrow, no surprise there. At least my triple captaining of him wasnt a complete and utter dud but it still adds to my sense that this double gameweek hasnt gone that well.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 2, 2019)

elbows said:


> Aguero wont play tomorrow, no surprise there. At least my triple captaining of him wasnt a complete and utter dud but it still adds to my sense that this double gameweek hasnt gone that well.


Confirmed?


----------



## elbows (Apr 2, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Confirmed?



Well there were press conferences today and Pep said he is out.

Alonso sounds like he is out for Chelsea too (hamstring).

And in tonights games, Rashford is absent (illness I think). Martial on bench.


----------



## elbows (Apr 3, 2019)

And so, as jostling and bunching up continue at various positions in the non-h2h league, the stage is set for an epic climax to the double gameweek tonight. Or another damp squib. Or a bit of both. I can hardly contain myself.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 3, 2019)

Just checked, captaining Jimenez might be a wise decision , bagged me 24 points


----------



## elbows (Apr 3, 2019)

marty21 said:


> Just checked, captaining Jimenez might be a wise decision , bagged me 24 points



Yeah I havent got him as captain but I was pretty happy last night when they finally decided to give him the 2nd assist points after all.


----------



## elbows (Apr 3, 2019)

Way too much rotation! Which might still serve me well given people who triple captained Sterling just above me in the non-h2h. My Higuain differential has been a dismal failure though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 3, 2019)

elbows said:


> Aguero wont play tomorrow, no surprise there.



bugger


----------



## passenger (Apr 3, 2019)

Played my free hit and still drew in my h2h game


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2019)

We do all know this is a stupid bloody game that means absolutely nothing, don't we?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2019)

passenger said:


> Played my free hit and still drew in my h2h game


Played my free hit and lost


----------



## rekil (Apr 4, 2019)

marty21 said:


> Played my free hit and lost


You won. I gambled on a load of transfers and most of them were either rotated or did nothing.


----------



## elbows (Apr 4, 2019)

belboid said:


> We do all know this is a stupid bloody game that means absolutely nothing, don't we?



Yes, but at least it is free entertainment! Given how bothersome it can still be even with nothing real at stake, I'm sure glad I dont bet on sports with actual money.

The week worked out well for me in the end, improved my standing in leagues, got just over 100 points etc.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2019)

copliker said:


> You won. I gambled on a load of transfers and most of them were either rotated or did nothing.


Blimey ! I snatched victory from the jaws of defeat


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 4, 2019)

elbows said:


> got just over 100 points


102 points - 12 = 90pts for you.

It _is _a good job you don't gamble with this kind of thinking. It's like those fellas down the pub who say, "just won the £250 quid jackpot on the fruities", but don't tell you they sunk £160 chasing it. 

Still, a good result, well done!


----------



## elbows (Apr 4, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> 102 points - 12 = 90pts for you.
> 
> It _is _a good job you don't gamble with this kind of thinking. It's like those fellas down the pub who say, "just won the £250 quid jackpot on the fruities", but don't tell you they sunk £160 chasing it.
> 
> Still, a good result, well done!



Thanks, I think . I have an interest in both the points I score without taking into account transfer points, and totals that do take that into account. I also like to think about transfer points spent in terms of the average across the entire season, and also in comparison to how many bonus points I got across the season. My current average weekly transfer points spend across the season so far is 5.25 (168 points spent on transfers so far in total). Bonus points (including multiplied bonus points due to captain) are currently averaging 7.31 per week, 234 in total. 

Since I am at unexpected heights in the h2h league I suppose it is tempting for me to change my transfer points spending strategy in order to attempt to maintain my winning streak, but I doubt I will. My already feeble team for this next gamesweek suffered further crushing blows due to Bournemouth changing goalkeeper and someone getting injured, so I will have to use my wildcard to get through this weekend, rather than saving it for building a team suitable for gameweek 35 doubles.


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2019)

Nice.  Only 6 of my entire squad are even playing this week.

(and one of them is injured)


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 4, 2019)

elbows said:


> Was that sarcasm or had you travelled backwards in time from several hours into the future?


Annoyance. Wouldn't have helped me in the end. Every injury happening.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 4, 2019)

belboid said:


> Nice.  Only 6 of my entire squad are even playing this week.


fez has planned  it so all his are playing with no hits.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2019)

belboid said:


> Nice.  Only 6 of my entire squad are even playing this week.


Wildcard! Thinking of playing it as I seem to have half a squad out


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 4, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> fez has planned  it so all his are playing with no hits.


it's meant i didn't have a very good team for the past few weeks tho, so not sure it's been worth it all in the end...


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 4, 2019)

Why's it always me mommy why?


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 5, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Why's it always me mommy why?


Just seen the reason for this weird comment....-16pts you're fucked!


----------



## elbows (Apr 6, 2019)

Oops! I dont think he was the only one.

Don't miss out! Fantasy Premier League deadlines



> The Watford goalkeeper and keen Fantasy Premier League manager revealed this morning that he had overlooked the Friday 5 April 19:00 BST deadline for confirming his Gameweek 33 squad.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 6, 2019)

I've never wanted Newcastle to score more in my life...

edit: 7 added minutes!


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## elbows (Apr 6, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Just seen the reason for this weird comment....-16pts you're fucked!



I know you have 10 goalie points to come from the bench but even taking that into account Butchers is still ahead of you in your h2h game, ha ha. Granted he will still require Aubameyang and Kolasinac to get within a point of Richarlison, Sigurdsson, Luiz and Higuains totals to maintain his lead over you but it could happen! (or something like that, I havent double-checked)


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 6, 2019)

Fued with fez simmering nicely


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 6, 2019)

elbows said:


> I know you have 10 goalie points to come from the bench but even taking that into account Butchers is still ahead of you in your h2h game, ha ha. Granted he will still require Aubameyang and Kolasinac to get within a point of Richarlison, Sigurdsson, Luiz and Higuains totals to maintain his lead over you but it could happen! (or something like that, I havent double-checked)


I don't get the goalie points. Boric started. He just let a shit load of goals in for a big fat zero.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 6, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> I don't get the goalie points. Boric started. He just let a shit load of goals in for a big fat zero.


I wish


----------



## elbows (Apr 6, 2019)

Maybe we can fine Fez 10 points for not knowing the difference between Boruc and Begovic.

Fun fact: Since my lowest point in the overall rankings at the end of gameweek 9, I have improved my overall rank by around 3 million places!


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 7, 2019)

Fucking get in! Happiest I've been to be wrong in ages.

Now just need Hazard to be rested and I'll be well happy. Vardy VC


----------



## elbows (Apr 7, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Now just need Hazard to be rested and I'll be well happy. Vardy VC



I have the same C/VC setup, but I dont want that to happen. Mostly because they tried to rest Hazard against Cardiff but were so woeful without him that he still ended up having to play 37 minutes. Much better for my nerves if he just plays from the start.


----------



## passenger (Apr 7, 2019)

Could be the year I win the head 2 head league, my future  happiness relies on this..sad but so true


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2019)

elbows said:


> Maybe we can fine Fez 10 points for not knowing the difference between Boruc and Begovic.
> 
> Fun fact: Since my lowest point in the overall rankings at the end of gameweek 9, I have improved my overall rank by around 3 million places!


I have gained 4 million from my low point


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2019)

passenger said:


> Could be the year I win the head 2 head league, my future  happiness relies on this..sad but so true


I'm still in contention for that


----------



## elbows (Apr 8, 2019)

I suppose I am in contention for the h2h too, but I dont really expect to win it because my seasonal pattern usually involves a great run of form in the 2nd half of the season, but some wobbles near the end. So I expect a severe wobble in the next 2 or 3 gameweeks that will scupper my chances. Plus my overall points arent really enough to defeat some of the people who may end up tied for wins/draws/losses.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2019)

elbows said:


> I suppose I am in contention for the h2h too, but I dont really expect to win it because my seasonal pattern usually involves a great run of form in the 2nd half of the season, but some wobbles near the end. So I expect a severe wobble in the next 2 or 3 gameweeks that will scupper my chances. Plus my overall points arent really enough to defeat some of the people who may end up tied for wins/draws/losses.


It's on points scored if you tie on points from wins and draws , and I have a lot less points than the other challengers tbf


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2019)

Just looked at the March points , a bad month  88th in the overall league


----------



## elbows (Apr 8, 2019)

marty21 said:


> Just looked at the March points , a bad month  88th in the overall league



My best month in that regard, 3rd.

Hazard finally came good for me today, hasnt happened often for me over multiple seasons which is why I'm not averse to selling him when the points arent rolling in.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 8, 2019)

elbows said:


> Hazard finally came good for me today, hasnt happened often for me over multiple seasons which is why I'm not averse to selling him when the points arent rolling in.



like i did a few weeks ago

hmph


----------



## elbows (Apr 8, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> like i did a few weeks ago
> 
> hmph


I'm a bit hyperactive with transfers.

My Hazard history this season:
Bought week 7
Sold week 10
Bought week 29
Sold week 30
Got temporarily with week 31 free hit
Bought week 32


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 8, 2019)

elbows said:


> I'm a bit hyperactive with transfers.
> 
> My Hazard history this season:
> Bought week 7
> ...



your team needs a hazard warning...


----------



## elbows (Apr 8, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> your team needs a hazard warning...



Selling him in week 30 was the only thing I regret in that history. Planning to sell him again for week 34 but having second thoughts now lol.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 12, 2019)

Bollocks.

Friday evening match so Friday lunch time deadline which I hadn't noticed.

Team in weird formation due to last week's lack of teams playing.

Bollocks.


----------



## elbows (Apr 13, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Bollocks.
> 
> Friday evening match so Friday lunch time deadline which I hadn't noticed.
> 
> ...



Lunch time? It was a 7pm deadline.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 13, 2019)

elbows said:


> Lunch time? It was a 7pm deadline.



oh

i thought it was lunch time deadline for fridays

still before i got home from work / gave it any thought, anyway


----------



## elbows (Apr 13, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> oh
> 
> i thought it was lunch time deadline for fridays
> 
> still before i got home from work / gave it any thought, anyway



The deadline is always an hour before the kickoff time of the first game of the gameweek.

Anyway sorry you missed out. My week went wrong before it started, when I bought Kane too early and then he got injured, causing me to spend even more points than planned. The situation has got worse with Leicesters performance last night (Vardy was my capitain) but now I see that many other players will not be happy either since Son has been captained by many, but it turns out he is on the bench for Spurs today!

My week could still be saved if Sigurdsson and Richarlison go crazy against Fulham. I should really have been transferring such players out, not in, but I figured that so many people would play their wildcard this week with a view to players who will play twice next week (and to a much lesser extent this week) that I may as well try to take advantage of my different situation and bring Sigurdsson in rather than sell Richarlison.


----------



## elbows (Apr 13, 2019)

A disaster so far, which for some reason I often find hilarious, with today no exception. Its when I watch a crucial game on telly that I tend to get wound up when things arent going my way, so I got that out of the way last night.


----------



## elbows (Apr 13, 2019)

Maybe disaster was a bit strong when I said it earlier, but people with multiple Brighton defensive players might well reach a similar conclusion now.


----------



## elbows (Apr 14, 2019)

Well I've been totally crushed this week, so I guess that counts as my late in season wobble. Long may it not continue.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 14, 2019)

elbows said:


> Maybe disaster was a bit strong when I said it earlier, but people with multiple Brighton defensive players might well reach a similar conclusion now.



had i got round to team maintenance this week, i would have put a brighton defender on the pitch before yesterday...


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 15, 2019)

They're not going to concede against Cardiff.  Nailed on after that horror show. So double weekers will get their just rewards later.


----------



## tommers (Apr 15, 2019)

A rare good week for me. I've missed the cutoff the last few weeks. Luckily doesn't seem to have mattered cos Anderson, Pogba, Sterling, Wilson and Mane all scored one or two.


----------



## rekil (Apr 15, 2019)

Beaten by an apparently abandoned team. Yet another new low.


----------



## elbows (Apr 15, 2019)

Reasons to be cheerful despite a terrible week: At least I didnt bring in Deeney.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 15, 2019)

elbows said:


> Reasons to be cheerful despite a terrible week: At least I didnt bring in Deeney.


I had him. 

On my bench. 

Played “Bench Boost”

FFS!


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 15, 2019)

If Lacazette comes on for a 1 pointer, I'll be on exactly the same points as Chipshop, and we've made exactly the same amount of transfers. Who will be 2nd?


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 15, 2019)

Ah, they've made their 3 transfers. It can't happen.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 15, 2019)

i think i must forget to sort my team out more often...


----------



## elbows (Apr 16, 2019)

Lazy Llama said:


> I had him.
> 
> On my bench.
> 
> ...



Oh is that you with the hugely unimpressive bench score of 3, but still a rather impressive amount of points for this week compared to many people? If so never mind, for a crappy week like this its still a score to be proud of, just pretend your bb helped even though it didnt!


----------



## elbows (Apr 16, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> If Lacazette comes on for a 1 pointer, I'll be on exactly the same points as Chipshop, and we've made exactly the same amount of transfers. Who will be 2nd?



It would only have been for one night anyways wouldnt it, unless Duffy gets 0 points again tomorrow night, since they have him as their captain and you both have Duffy and Ryan left to play.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 16, 2019)

elbows said:


> It would only have been for one night anyways wouldnt it, unless Duffy gets 0 points again tomorrow night, since they have him as their captain and you both have Duffy and Ryan left to play.


Good point. I hadn't noticed that they'd captained Duffy.


----------



## elbows (Apr 16, 2019)

Congrats on your rediscovery of the giddy height again by the way, looked like you were falling away a bit before this week.


----------



## elbows (Apr 16, 2019)

Meanwhile I'm going in the wrong direction, already dropped a few places this week and will lose one more tomorrow and drop out of the top 10 as Arsenal not playing Kolasinac or Lacazette means the team currently just below me will get 16 points off the bench (mostly from Redmonds 15 points). My 10 week winning streak in the h2h is as far as that will go too, comprehensively beaten by what looks a lot like a zombie team, now I cannot pretend to be Vardy scoring goals in 11 consecutive matches


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 16, 2019)

elbows said:


> Oh is that you with the hugely unimpressive bench score of 3, but still a rather impressive amount of points for this week compared to many people? If so never mind, for a crappy week like this its still a score to be proud of, just pretend your bb helped even though it didnt!


Yeah, captain choice of Sterling came through for me - could have been Aguero or Salah but I had a feeling Sterling would be the one. 

I wanted to use Bench Boost as I think I forgot last season. Just unfortunate on my choice of week.


----------



## elbows (Apr 16, 2019)

Yeah, in a season where there have not been many players to rave about from a fantasy standpoint, Sterling shines brightly.

Bit of a weird season really, will be glad when its over in some ways.


----------



## elbows (Apr 16, 2019)

Its an odd feeling for me to be heading towards the 'big double gameweek where I use bench boost' without any of my bench playing twice, and without the typical (in recent past seasons) contingent of man utd defensive players.


----------



## belboid (Apr 16, 2019)

I knew I'd done badly when I realised I'd forgotten to make any transfers from last week, and thus have a squad full of Burnley players.

Still, at least I still had Pogba.  And indeed I do.  As third substitute.


----------



## elbows (Apr 16, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> They're not going to concede against Cardiff.  Nailed on after that horror show. So double weekers will get their just rewards later.



So much for that prediction!


----------



## elbows (Apr 16, 2019)

elbows said:


> Meanwhile I'm going in the wrong direction, already dropped a few places this week and will lose one more tomorrow and drop out of the top 10 as Arsenal not playing Kolasinac or Lacazette means the team currently just below me will get 16 points off the bench (mostly from Redmonds 15 points). My 10 week winning streak in the h2h is as far as that will go too, comprehensively beaten by what looks a lot like a zombie team, now I cannot pretend to be Vardy scoring goals in 11 consecutive matches



Ha, by virtue of my Cardiff defender doing better than Brighton ones tonight, I think I will just stay in the top ten because although someone will overtake me, someone else currently ahead has dropped 1 point behind me.

Not that it will make any difference come next gameweek since I will spend a gazillion points on transfers before then.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 16, 2019)

think i may be safe from relegation, anyway...


----------



## belboid (Apr 20, 2019)

And guess who forget to update his team again.  In a week when all three of his subs are playing twice


----------



## starfish (Apr 26, 2019)

Bottom of H2H after an awful run . Not been paying attention. Hoping to stop the rot. Triple captain played finally. And a couple of transfers.


----------



## elbows (Apr 26, 2019)

starfish said:


> Bottom of H2H after an awful run . Not been paying attention. Hoping to stop the rot. Triple captain played finally. And a couple of transfers.



You picked the right time to pay attention, well done fellow member of the 'in Mo we trust' gang of this week. Not that I had a triple captain left to play but I was happy to have him as captain, Mane by his side and Robertson too. If Friday night football often resulted in more than 60 points then I would be more of a fan.

This has already healed some of the self-inflicted wounds upon my points in recent weeks. While some other goals and now certainly beyond reach, leaving me a little more room to enjoy playing the bloody thing. Entire double gameweeks can be a torture of repeated failure but all it takes is a blatant fixture between Liverpool and Huddersfield to restore the joy mwaha.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 26, 2019)

I looked at my team earlier and thought "I must sort it before this evening. And then I just didn't. So three Liverpool players against Huddersfield and none were captained, and they all scored well.

I've given up on a top ten finish now.


----------



## rekil (Apr 26, 2019)

Anyone but onsy. Or fez.


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2019)

My 3rd highest scoring game week in 10. And only three of them have played so far


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 27, 2019)

copliker said:


> Anyone but onsy. Or fez.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 27, 2019)

57 points so far with just the Liverpool players

although my opponent in the H2H has a similar combination.  hmph.


----------



## belboid (Apr 27, 2019)

Annoyed I forgot to finally use my triple captain!

Let's hope he does it again v Newcastle


----------



## elbows (Apr 27, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> 57 points so far with just the Liverpool players
> 
> although my opponent in the H2H has a similar combination.  hmph.



My h2h is high drama and comedy at the moment.

We both have Robertson, Mane and Salah. But I picked the better captain, Salah. They used bench boost, but it was only worth 4 points to them (5 points but they would have had one of those 1 point players come off the bench for them anyway). We both have Jimenez and Son. They have Wan-Bissaka and Jota and Perez. But I have Wilson! And, err, Valery (well 4 points is better than none).

We both spent some points on transfers, but I spent 4 more than them. They got 105 points so far(-4=101) and I got 96 so far(-8=88). They have Lacazette left, I have Vardy, Sterling and Ederson. Fun


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 27, 2019)

hmm

90 points so far

having said that, i was expecting slightly more from spurs and slightly less from west ham, so left the wrong players on the bench


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 28, 2019)

100 points so far (first time I have done it this season) and still looks like i'll lose my H2H match

hmph


----------



## starfish (Apr 28, 2019)

122 points. My highest score ever, ever, ever.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

107 points. Presently 8th in the office league. Think should move up to 7 or maybe 6th when table adjusted. Not bad. Europa league position.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

117 points.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2019)

118 points , that'll do


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2019)

Best of the season , first 100+ too .


----------



## belboid (Apr 28, 2019)

124 points. 

That’s what I would have had had I remembered the bench boost and triple captaining. 83 isn’t awful I suppose.


----------



## elbows (Apr 29, 2019)

belboid said:


> 124 points.
> 
> That’s what I would have had had I remembered the bench boost and triple captaining. 83 isn’t awful I suppose.



One or the other, you cant play 2 chips in a week.

Wasnt my highest score ever but was possibly my most fun week ever, helped by the fact I actually like most of the players in my team.


----------



## passenger (Apr 29, 2019)

Very tight in the H2H league my good self on 64 points (4 th)  never won 
anything in my fantasy football life, you never know   good luck too all


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2019)

passenger said:


> Very tight in the H2H league my good self on 64 points (4 th)  never won
> anything in my fantasy football life, you never know   good luck too all


6 of us in with a chance , my points total is the lowest I think . Everything to play for .


----------



## passenger (Apr 29, 2019)

marty21 said:


> 6 of us in with a chance , my points total is the lowest I think. Everything to play for .


Yes, I play the person who leads the league next, so I will at least have a say, It is so close I won my last two games by 1 point then 7.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2019)

passenger said:


> Yes, I play the person who leads the league next, so I will at least have a say, It is so close I won my last two games by 1 point then 7.


I'm playing 2nd in the league #6pointer


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 30, 2019)

Anyone had a player all season? I had Robertson from day 1 but that's it.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 30, 2019)

Now the imp of the perverse is tempting me to transfer him last game.


----------



## elbows (Apr 30, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Anyone had a player all season? I had Robertson from day 1 but that's it.



No, I'm not even close to having one player every week. Salah came closest for me, with 28 weeks so far, and is responsible for 14.01% of my points. (using that FPL My Stats site to get these numbers)


----------



## elbows (Apr 30, 2019)

Just over a quarter of my points this season have come from Liverpool!


----------



## Fez909 (May 2, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Anyone had a player all season? I had Robertson from day 1 but that's it.


Had him from day 1, but got rid of him on free hit. Does that still count?

Wan Bissaka is my next closest. Got rid of him two weeks ago, after getting him day 1.


----------



## passenger (May 2, 2019)

I have a funny feeling about the  Newcastle v Liverpool game not sure
if Salah should be captain for my head to head, with the top side in the h2h league 
it`s really squeaky bum time for me.


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Anyone had a player all season? I had Robertson from day 1 but that's it.


I've had Anderson all year. He has also played in every game (apart from when he was injured). 

But that's because I take the "Fantasy" in the game title literally, rather than the squalid scrabble for points that others seem to indulge in.


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2019)

Only man city can save me from having my worst week of the season. Various battles look like they will continue right to the last moment of the season. Not so much for me though, as by this stage, quite typically for me at the very end of a season, I have mostly given up on gains and am just trying to cling to certain positions in various tables.


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2019)

Glad to have reached the final televised game - there have been a few crackers this year but so much frustration watching games relating to fantasy football, pretty much all season long. So many teams being crap and frustrating this year, while some of the other 'lesser' teams that should have been good value have spread their goals etc between too many of their players. If it werent for Wolves, Watford at times and the renewal of Leicester I would be moaning a lot more about this season. Even Bournemouth, with very juicy points on offer at times this season, have run the huge risk of never knowing whether the team would really turn up to any particular game. The failure of teams battling for a top 4 finish to grasp the opportunities is only the latest example.


----------



## elbows (May 12, 2019)

Well, the end is nearly here. Spent 8 points again due to injuries and bans. 

Not sure if they are bluffing about Salah being ready for the game.

I've not got much to play for, though I suppose I might influence the H2H winner depending on how other results go, as I am playing the team thats currently in 2nd place.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## elbows (May 12, 2019)

Remind me, does the website normally have a big wobble on the last day due to everything happening at once? I have vague memories of being frustrated not knowing other peoples teams for longer than usual on this final day.


----------



## passenger (May 12, 2019)

Sadly all over  might make top 4 in the H2H...well done to all the winners ..  beat last seasons total of points, will live and learn from this season well done to the winners  (again)


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2019)

finished 6th in H2H which was pleasing (led at one point) Congrats to the champion !

And 26th in the big league , which is maybe a PB 

Overall, a good season , roll on 2019/20


----------



## Fez909 (May 13, 2019)

copliker said:


> Anyone but onsy. Or fez.


----------



## rekil (May 13, 2019)

Fez909 said:


>





Spoiler


----------



## donkyboy (May 17, 2019)

Finished 6th in the office league. Well pleased I finished above 3 people who always beat me. Would have got more points but fucked up by choosing Pogba as my triple captain during one week. wasted.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2019)

I see the schedule for the next season came out and the February break is being done by splitting 10 games across 2 weekends, with the exact fixture details of the split not becoming clear until the broadcasting schedule for that period is announced. The fantasy game better treat the 2 weekends as one gameweek or else there will be too much transfer cost hell over this period.


----------



## Geri (Jun 27, 2019)

Message from butchers - code for renewed league is bkpq18


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 27, 2019)

i must confuse them by adopting a different 'first division club' to 'support' every year...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 27, 2019)

New thread


----------

